# 34TH Annual Tejano Super Car Show ∙



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

The date is set November 20,2005-Odessa, Texas
Our site will continue to be updated untill show time 
www.tejanosupercarshow.com, i will follow up and post a flyer soon
Lowrider Magazine returns to Odessa ,Texas this event will be judged by LRM judges and The LRM Aztec Semi will make a special apperance with photo coverage "Championship Car Hop Competetion"
Hall of Fame Car Clubs From Coast to Coast
"Street low Magazine photo coverage"
 Champion Sweepstakes


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Im marking my calendar to make this my first Odessa show. 
Hope it turns out well, see ya there.


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

hell yeah great show Ill be there again


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Good show, definitely worth going to. I would love to take my car (finally!), but it's in the shop for some repairs...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC (ULA Member) will be showing strong in Odessa, when we roll, we roll deep and you know this..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hell yeah!!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 2 2005, 08:28 PM~3531057
> *Good show, definitely worth going to.  I would love to take my car (finally!), but it's in the shop for some repairs...
> *


Wish you could make it, sure would be nice,i'll try to make it to Houston,sure appreciate the help and support :biggrin: at your show
Nick


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

WILL BE THERE 4 SURE


----------



## LOW&EASY915 (Aug 2, 2005)

WILL BE THERE TOO...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

can u pm me I have a couple of questions to ask you


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 2 2005, 09:47 PM~3530817
> *Im marking my calendar to make this my first Odessa show.
> Hope it turns out well, see ya there.
> *


This is an AWSOME SHOW this will be my 15Th year str8 going to this show


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

We will be there.was suppose to go last year but didnt get to make it. Hope to see all of you there


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

good show fat daddys will be there


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds like a good show.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Aug 5 2005, 04:57 PM~3548949
> *good show fat daddys will be there
> *


Whats up Loco! just got back from the Tarillas show, we should have a real good hop this year, competetion is always tough and iam looking forwqrd to see what happens this year. All in good taste
Nick


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

GOOD SHOW WE WILL BE THERE, WHATS UP NICK 
B uffin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 6 2005, 06:31 PM~3553840
> *GOOD SHOW WE WILL BE THERE, WHATS UP NICK
> B uffin:
> *


Hey whats up! are you guys ready? can you send me a couple of pics for the web site,? you guys have the radical hopper? right


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 2 2005, 06:01 PM~3530187
> *The date is set November 20,2005-Odessa, Texas
> Our site will continue to be updated untill show time
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com, i will follow up and post a flyer soon
> ...


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

TWO GREAT LOCATIONS IN ECTOR COUNTY THE CHEETAH LOUNGE & THE COLISEUM ON SUNDAY NICE BROWN SKINNED WOMEN EVERY WHERE YOU LOOK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 6 2005, 11:10 PM~3555028
> *TWO GREAT  LOCATIONS IN ECTOR COUNTY  THE CHEETAH LOUNGE & THE COLISEUM ON SUNDAY  NICE BROWN SKINNED WOMEN EVERY WHERE YOU LOOK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale!!


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Is there gonna be a b-boy comp. this year?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 7 2005, 04:03 PM~3557015
> *orale!!
> *


WHATS UP Mr HERNANDEZ CANT WAIT TILL THE 20th TO BRING ME A TROPHY THIS YEAR ...

LAST YEAR SHE DIDNT WANT TO COME WITH ME ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
the best show so far!!
we will all be there!!!


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Aug 8 2005, 09:49 PM~3564213
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> the best show so far!!
> we will all be there!!!
> *



kita rollin with you guys again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE STATE OF TEJAS .

BAJITOS, HOPPERS,DANCERS,ENTERTAINMENT , ETC.

MAKE SURE YOU BRING A JACKET JUST IN CASE IT GETS POQUITO FRIO THEN GET READY TO HIT UP CLEMENTS AFTER THE SHOW 

GOOD LOCATION TO GRUB ON CLEMENTS TAKO/TAKO GOOD MEXICAN FOOD WHILE YOU ROLLIN YOUR RANFLA CURB SIDE SERVICE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 7 2005, 10:09 PM~3558815
> *Is there gonna be a b-boy comp. this year?
> *


tHERE ALWAYS SPACE FOR A COMPETETION :biggrin:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

So is there anyway that you can put a b-boy comp. into the show somehow?


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

how close is the quaility inn to the show


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Hoping to make it again, missed last year and that ruined my whole year...lol


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Aug 11 2005, 10:52 AM~3593698
> *how close is the quaility inn to the show
> *


ITS ABOUT 4 MILES FROM THE COLISEUM 

http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/htm...dult=1&nchild=0


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 10 2005, 09:21 PM~3587883
> *So is there anyway that you can put a b-boy comp. into the show somehow?
> *


Yes, where are you from? can you organize and set itup! we will furnish the awards :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Aug 11 2005, 10:52 AM~3593698
> *how close is the quaility inn to the show
> *


We are waiting for information on discounts and a host hotel, by this friday the info should be on the web site
www.tejanosupercarshow


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2005, 03:24 PM~3595530
> *Hoping to make it again, missed last year and that ruined my whole year...lol
> *


Whats up Bud, you gots to make it this year, We have alot of info on the show comming real soon,make those plans now bro. anything i can do to make your trip pleasant call me
432 337 2189 off.
Nick


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

I'm here in odessa, let me talk to my brother and see what's up with him


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

hey for everyone that goes to clements, did yall hear what happened this past weekend up there?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 12 2005, 10:41 PM~3608786
> *hey for everyone that goes to clements, did yall hear what happened this past weekend up there?
> *


HEY HOMIE DONT TELL US THERE AINT NO CRUISING ALLOWED ON CLEMENTS ANYMORE EITHER YOU CAN SAY ANYTHING YOU WANT JUST NOT THAT !!!


----------



## technorider (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounding like it's gonna be a good show. I've been the last couple of shows, and they were hittin' heavy.

Looks like they have a new website design this year, not too bad. http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/html/

Looks like they added a forum, talking about events, music, and car club
members. Nice addition.

I can't wait to see what the hoppers bring to this years hopping comp. I bet they will try and stand 4 or 5 this year.

I like the mods made on the cars introducing the tech stuff, it's my style.

Keep it up, let's get out there and represent.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Aug 8 2005, 08:49 PM~3564213
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> the best show so far!!
> we will all be there!!!
> *


hey Chino...I just might roll with you guys on this one.......make some room for Toro......


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 13 2005, 03:49 AM~3609282
> *hey Chino...I just might roll with you guys on this one.......make some room for Toro......
> *


Come on down homie...it'd be great to finally meet in person.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 13 2005, 12:10 AM~3608433
> *Whats up Bud, you gots to make it this year, We have alot of info on the show comming real soon,make those plans now bro. anything i can do to make your trip pleasant call me
> 432 337 2189 off.
> Nick
> *


I'm a try my damndest to make it Nick, u know I love your show homie..if I find out for sure that we're headed up there, then my mision changes to Getting into the hop pit...lol every year so far I've been successful one way or the other...lol


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WAITING ON MY REGISTRATION PKG NICK 

WHEN THEY GETTING SENT OUT CARNAL


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 13 2005, 11:20 AM~3610192
> *I'm a try my damndest to make it Nick, u know I love your show homie..if I find out for sure that we're headed up there, then my mision changes to Getting into the hop pit...lol every year so far I've been successful one way or the other...lol
> *


Cool! you got time to work on it


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Aug 13 2005, 12:17 PM~3610363
> *WAITING ON MY REGISTRATION PKG NICK
> 
> WHEN THEY GETTING SENT OUT  CARNAL
> *


Mailing out will go out and artist will be announced soon, just waiting for other odessa show to be over so we can kick off .

You can download the appl. on our site, we also added a car show forum, check it out!  www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

HERE IS PIC FROM LAST YEAR NICK SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG MY COMPUTER BEEN MESSED UP. B[attachmentid=244585][attachmentid=244586]


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: heres a different angle


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 14 2005, 12:41 PM~3615541
> *HERE IS PIC FROM LAST YEAR NICK SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG MY COMPUTER BEEN MESSED UP. B[attachmentid=244585][attachmentid=244586]
> *


\

Thats what i'am talking about! competetion! i know the loco Goat wants to go head on with the The Texas Giant, we'll see, i know the Texas Tours Hop always lives up to its name 'championsip car hopping"

Right now i am looking for car hop sponsors, i would like to think that hydraulic companies would want the advertisng. The sport of hopping needs endorsments from this corporate companies so we can take it to the next level.

Any way we're doing our best to present a Super show at the pit this year


----------



## DownLowTX03 (Sep 19, 2003)

Orale!

Site's looking good Nick! I like the forums.

Great pics Jok3r!

Looking forward to the show this year, who you got as the championship car this year?


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hey Nick can we take video cameras to the show cause I heard that we couldn't


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 12 2005, 11:41 PM~3608786
> *hey for everyone that goes to clements, did yall hear what happened this past weekend up there?
> *


what happened ???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 13 2005, 12:19 PM~3610187
> *Come on down homie...it'd be great to finally meet in person.
> *


we'll see what's up Bud...hell yeah..it would be a great time.....


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

I thought it happened at clements but it was up at Andrews Hwy., about some guy getting hit or ran over by a truck up there.


----------



## adhlowrider (Aug 1, 2005)

brown pride riders

Hey Nick Brown Pride Riders will be at the show in full force. We will also be having a show in Fort Stockton on Sept 3, 2005. We will be posting a topic this week we hope.

thanks

anton
Brown Pride Riders 
Fort Stockton


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adhlowrider_@Aug 16 2005, 02:22 PM~3637152
> *brown pride riders
> 
> Hey Nick Brown Pride Riders will be at the show in full force. We will also be having a show in Fort Stockton on Sept 3, 2005. We will be posting a topic this week we hope.
> ...


Alright! we'll be there and can bring our 2000 booth . hey check out the Odessa American newspaper "El Gran Baile " La Mafia/Joe Lopez Sept 17, Some of the clubs are gonna be reserving VIP tables thru the O.A. hope you guys make it down,plus the NB RYDAZ might perform on Friday Sept.16.

It sgood to here you'll be at the Nov. show, also we're setting up a forum on the tscs site you can registar your name and i check it a few time a day, i'll be posting most of the action on the tscs site soon.
http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Aug 15 2005, 11:17 AM~3626723
> *hey Nick can we take video cameras to the show cause I heard that we couldn't
> *


 Cameras are ok on Sat move in but cause of the artist contracts they won't be allowed on sunday


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Hey Nick I have a question , you say that no camcorders are allowed but why do the carclubs get to take theirs and record the hop.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 16 2005, 10:31 PM~3640313
> *Hey Nick I have a question , you say that no camcorders are allowed but why do the carclubs get to take theirs and record the hop.
> *


ITS CALLED SPECIAL PRIVILIGES [POSSIBLY] COULD BE WRONG


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 16 2005, 10:31 PM~3640313
> *Hey Nick I have a question , you say that no camcorders are allowed but why do the carclubs get to take theirs and record the hop.
> *


Well we don't allow video cameras thru the admission gates because the main stage artist wouldn't allow it in thier performence contracts, some artist are very concerned about how they sound and look in this videos that end up being sold on the street. unless you have permission from the artist. The artist holds the promoters responsiable.

The hoppers that attend the show already now that if they bring them into the coliseum thier film will be confiscated and escorted out so they can put the camera away, they know this and they  this condition 

The hoppers apply for permission to video the hop only and must put the camers back in the cars after the hop is over.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

R.O. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE READY THIS YEAR. :cheesy:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Aug 16 2005, 10:31 PM~3640313
> *Hey Nick I have a question , you say that no camcorders are allowed but why do the carclubs get to take theirs and record the hop.
> *


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 19 2005, 09:02 AM~3656593
> *R.O. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  READY THIS YEAR. :cheesy:
> *


Great! did we talk on the phone a couple of days ago? 
We should be setting up a deal with a hotel real soon.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 20 2005, 11:38 PM~3664326
> *Great!  did we talk on the phone a couple of days ago?
> We should be setting up a deal with a hotel real soon.
> *


 WHAT MOTEL GOING TO GIVE US A DEAL THIS YEAR NICK ?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

EITHER WAY IT DONT MATTER I USUALLY STAY IN THE SOUTHSIDE ANYWAY GOT RELATIVES OFF A MAGNOLIA St


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 20 2005, 11:53 PM~3664371
> *WHAT  MOTEL GOING TO GIVE US A DEAL THIS YEAR NICK ?
> *


Quality inn on Ben Shepard and Buss. 20 
5 min. from the mall and Grahams central station and about 10 min to the show . I will have dtails soon on the web site
www.odessasupercarshow.com :biggrin:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 21 2005, 12:04 AM~3664411
> *Quality inn on Ben Shepard and Buss. 20
> 5 min. from the mall and Grahams central station and about 10 min to the show :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: GRAHAMS A TIGHT PLACE TO PARTY!! 
FOR THE FIRST TIMERS GOING TO THIS SHOW ITS WELL WORTH THE TRIP MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR CAMERA MEMORY CARDS READY TO TAKE SOME PICS


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 2 2005, 06:01 PM~3530187
> *The date is set November 20,2005-Odessa, Texas
> Our site will continue to be updated untill show time
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com, i will follow up and post a flyer soon
> ...


Whats up Big Ed, are you gonna have your Radical hopper ready?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

WHOS THE VATOS THAT HAVE THE HOPPER I USUALLY SEE SITTING ON SOUTH CRANE IF IM NOT MISTAKEN ITS A CADDY


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 21 2005, 12:09 AM~3664426
> *WHOS THE VATOS THAT HAVE THE HOPPER I USUALLY SEE SITTING ON  SOUTH CRANE  IF IM NOT MISTAKEN ITS A CADDY
> *


Big ed


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

ORALE I HAVE A ? IS THE ODESSA MASTER PEICE STILL AROUND IVE HEARD PEOPLE TALK ABOUT IT BUT HAVE NEVER SEEN IT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 21 2005, 12:07 AM~3664418
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin: GRAHAMS A TIGHT PLACE TO PARTY!!
> FOR THE FIRST TIMERS GOING TO THIS SHOW ITS WELL WORTH  THE TRIP  MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR CAMERA  MEMORY CARDS READY TO TAKE SOME PICS
> *


We are thinking about having a dance with food etc.. on Sat. after move in, in one of the bldgs, it might just happen, we'll let you know on the tscs web site soon :biggrin: :biggrin:
http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 21 2005, 12:18 AM~3664448
> *We are thinking about having a dance with food etc.. on Sat.  after move in in one of the bldgs, it might just happen, we'll let you on the web site soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THAT WAY I DONT HAVE TO GO TO LOS ARCOS :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 21 2005, 12:12 AM~3664433
> *ORALE  I HAVE A ? IS THE ODESSA MASTER PEICE STILL AROUND IVE HEARD PEOPLE TALK ABOUT IT BUT HAVE NEVER SEEN IT
> *


Just in pic's. The 64 is in bare metal with a almost perfect body, it's inside the BBS , the rad. custom interior is still real good ,thats in storage, maybe some day
we'll break it out.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 21 2005, 12:22 AM~3664460
> *Just in pic's. The 64 is in bare metal with a almost perfect body,  it's inside the BBS , the rad. custom  interior is still real good ,thats in storage, maybe some day
> we'll break it out.
> *


 I WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PEICE OF OG TEJANO LOWRIDER STYLE FROM WAY BACK IN THE DAY ...
I STILL REMEBER THE VERY FIRST SHOW I WENT TO THAT YOU GUYS PUT ON A TRUCK FROM SAN ANTONIO CALLED THE MEXICAN JUMPING BEAN WAS THERE FOR A EXHEBITION DAYUM THAT WAS YEARS AGO


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 21 2005, 12:26 AM~3664471
> *I WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PEICE OF OG TEJANO LOWRIDER STYLE  FROM WAY BACK IN THE DAY ...
> I STILL REMEBER THE VERY FIRST SHOW I WENT TO THAT YOU GUYS PUT ON  A TRUCK FROM SAN ANTONIO CALLED THE MEXICAN JUMPING BEAN WAS THERE  FOR A EXHEBITION DAYUM THAT WAS YEARS AGO
> *


1981 or so, he did a burn out on the coliseum parking lot, thats when the parking lot used to be empty! :biggrin:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 21 2005, 12:29 AM~3664480
> *1981 or so, he did a burn out on the coliseum parking lot, thats when the parking lot used to be empty! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR IT WAS A CRAZY LITTLE TRUCK


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 21 2005, 12:30 AM~3664483
> *YES SIR IT WAS A CRAZY LITTLE TRUCK
> *


Do you remenber when the Quad city dj's performed? that was crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Aug 21 2005, 12:02 AM~3664401
> *EITHER WAY IT DONT MATTER  I USUALLY STAY IN THE SOUTHSIDE ANYWAY  GOT  RELATIVES OFF A MAGNOLIA St
> *


I used to live off maganolia, now that was crazy! back in da days!!!!!!!!!
like in 1964 or so, then again it was cool. Thats where all chicanos lived in that area :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 21 2005, 12:07 AM~3664419
> *Whats up Big Ed, are you gonna have your Radical hopper ready?
> *


WHAT UP BRO, STEPING DOWN FROM RACIAL TO STREET, BUT DA 79 BOX WILL EXTEND TO DA FULLEST, PUT DA BLING INTO IT TOO, WILL BE THERE!!!! 
O DONT FORGET OUR ANNUAL PARTY OVER AT BIG ED'S

WHATS UP CHINO AND 'UCE' CAR CLUB


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 21 2005, 12:32 AM~3664491
> *Do you remenber when the Quad city dj's performed? that was crazy! :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH ! THE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin: I ENJOYED MY TIME IN ODESSA WHEN I LIVED THERE COULDNT STAND THE COLD BUT IT WAS FUN EVERY WHERE YOU WENT SOUTH RANCHITO/NORTH RANCHITO FOR THE HORSE RACES EVERY WEEKEND AND CRUISING CLEMENTS


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 22 2005, 08:49 PM~3673434
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: Party is set...get the Cabo Wabo ready for you know who...but no Casadores para el que no aguanta!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh and Nick, let Pete know that he only has to feed us about 4 times on that weekend!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Aug 22 2005, 09:40 PM~3673749
> *Oh and Nick, let Pete know that he only has to feed us about 4 times on that weekend!! :0    :biggrin:
> *


Guess what Pete just retired yesterday and will be here in full force everyday for the good food! looking forward to seeing some UCE cars :biggrin:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

registration deatails needed for hop and rules


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Aug 22 2005, 09:38 PM~3673738
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Party is set...get the Cabo Wabo ready for you know who...but no Casadores para el que no aguanta!!
> *


RIGHT!!!!! READY I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

whos this big ed guy????




















:biggrin: :biggrin: what up


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Aug 23 2005, 07:07 PM~3678992
> *whos this big ed guy????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE. U'LL BETTER B READY TO PARTY THIS YEAR!!!!!! HOW IS UR NEW BORN?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 23 2005, 10:24 PM~3679613
> *WHATS UP HOMIE. U'LL BETTER B READY TO PARTY THIS YEAR!!!!!! HOW IS UR NEW BORN?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah well be ready , and hes doin good


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

cadillac will probably be there


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 24 2005, 09:16 AM~3681839
> *cadillac will probably be there
> *


is it still coming to San Anto Show ?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Aug 23 2005, 09:07 PM~3678992
> *whos this big ed guy????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up
> *


One a tha coolest mufuga's in all of Odessa, shit TX even... What's up Big Ed??? U hoppin anything this year?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 24 2005, 12:36 PM~3683576
> *One a tha coolest mufuga's in all of Odessa, shit TX even... What's up Big Ed??? U hoppin anything this year?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, YES WORKING ON IT AS WE SPEAK, TRYING 2 HAVE IT READY 4 THE SEPTEMBER SHOW 2 MAKE SURE IT GOING 2 DO RIGHT BEFORE WE HIT THIS SERIOUS SHOW IN NOVERMBER!!!!! DONT FORGET DA PARTY, I THINK U MISSED OUT ON LAST YEAR BUT WAS HERE 4 THE FIRST ONE, GOT A LITTLE TOASTED AT THAT ONE. HOPE U CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 24 2005, 03:38 PM~3684065
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, YES WORKING ON IT AS WE SPEAK, TRYING 2 HAVE IT READY 4 THE SEPTEMBER SHOW 2 MAKE SURE IT GOING 2 DO RIGHT BEFORE WE HIT THIS SERIOUS SHOW IN NOVERMBER!!!!!  DONT FORGET DA PARTY, I THINK U MISSED OUT ON LAST YEAR BUT WAS HERE 4 THE FIRST ONE, GOT A LITTLE TOASTED AT THAT ONE. HOPE U CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!
> *


yeah last year had my pocket book pinched real tight...won't have a car for this year but hopefully me and my lil bro can go spectate.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

STRAIGHT CLOWNIN' will be in the house representin


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

YEAH WHO THE HE'LL IS THIS BIG ED GUY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: 
WHAT'S UP BIG ED ARE WE INVITED TO THE PARTY YOU KNOW THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2005, 06:55 PM~3685893
> *YEAH WHO THE HE'LL IS THIS BIG ED GUY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> WHAT'S UP BIG ED  ARE WE INVITED TO THE PARTY YOU KNOW THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE IN DA HOUSE.
> *


U KNOW DA ONE WITH THE RACIAL CADDY!!!! HELL YEAH U'LL R INVITED MI CASA ES SU CASA!!!! JUST GET READY TO GET TOASTED AND FEEL THAT BAD ASS HANG OVER DA NEXT DAY HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

We are planning on going .......But not to show  Just to go!!!!!!!![ PARTY ]

BIG ''MEME'' IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 24 2005, 01:38 PM~3684065
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, YES WORKING ON IT AS WE SPEAK, TRYING 2 HAVE IT READY 4 THE SEPTEMBER SHOW 2 MAKE SURE IT GOING 2 DO RIGHT BEFORE WE HIT THIS SERIOUS SHOW IN NOVERMBER!!!!!  DONT FORGET DA PARTY, I THINK U MISSED OUT ON LAST YEAR BUT WAS HERE 4 THE FIRST ONE, GOT A LITTLE TOASTED AT THAT ONE. HOPE U CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!
> *


Whats up Ed, save the juice for November bro! :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Wutz up, everyone?! I have the honor of being the official photographer at this year's TSCS, Odessa. Thanx to NICK! As an introductory "handshake" I will give you a free 8x10 picture of you next to your ride on the day of the show IF you send me an e-mail requesting it! If demand is the same as last year, it may take a week or to to mail it to you.
We will also have the TSCS event pics online again this year. Look for a flyer in the mail if you have already registered or participated in the past. We are currently designing the flyer as we speak.
One thing I need to find out...Since you all are part of the show, what have you seen at other shows that was cool and would make this show even better? Let us know through this forum or through my e-mail. Here it is ---> [email protected] <--- Catcha laterz!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 3 2005, 01:12 AM~3532054
> *hell yeah!!!
> *


 i was planning on it, but i go tdy from the 2nd to the 22nd...ain't that a bitch!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

waz up with the radical hop


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RavenFotoz_@Aug 30 2005, 09:09 AM~3719282
> *Wutz up, everyone?! I have the honor of being the official photographer at this year's TSCS, Odessa. Thanx to NICK! As an introductory "handshake" I will give you a free 8x10 picture of you next to your ride on the day of the show IF you send me an e-mail requesting it! If demand is the same as last year, it may take a week or to to mail it to you.
> We will also have the TSCS event pics online again this year. Look for a flyer in the mail if you have already registered or participated in the past. We are currently designing the flyer as we speak.
> One thing I need to find out...Since you all are part of the show, what have you seen at other shows that was cool and would make this show even better? Let us know through this forum or through my e-mail. Here it is --->  [email protected]  <--- Catcha laterz!
> *


I am glad to partner up with you on this event, i hope this is the year that we can make it happen , you know the pic's and the overdue videos, I've been trying to put together . Looking forward to seeing the Girls you put together for the show and posters.
NICK :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HEY NICK ANY POSSIBILITY OF DOING A BURN OUT CONTEST AT THE SHOW ? PLENTY OF SPACE IN THE BACK EREA NEXT TO THE HOPPING PIT JUST A SUGGESTION


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Sep 3 2005, 12:20 AM~3744092
> *HEY NICK ANY POSSIBILITY OF DOING A BURN OUT CONTEST AT THE SHOW ? PLENTY OF SPACE IN THE BACK EREA NEXT TO THE HOPPING PIT  JUST A SUGGESTION
> *


Hummm, i'll look into it :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 4 2005, 12:26 AM~3748237
> *Hummm, i'll look into it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: we have a couple for the burn out IF you can make it happen Nick


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Sep 4 2005, 12:13 PM~3750422
> *:thumbsup: we have a couple for the burn out  IF you can make it happen Nick
> *


I'll post if it happens, meanwhile the rest of the show is shaping up real fast,working on bringing in alot of top notch entertainment, good sound and lights etc...

Will be posting on our site around Oct. 1st, lots of new info soon, also considering adding a bomb truck class. see what happens.

Alot of gente working on thier rides in Odessa for November,Taste of Latin c.c. also working on some fresh rides and planning some parties for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

OH OK KOOL 

WE DEF WILL BE THERE HAVE SOME FOR SOUND OFF ,SHOW,AND FOR SURE BURN OUT IF IT HAPPENS


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Sep 6 2005, 09:55 PM~3766635
> *OH OK KOOL
> 
> WE DEF WILL BE THERE HAVE SOME FOR SOUND OFF ,SHOW,AND FOR SURE BURN OUT IF IT HAPPENS
> *


Cool  l!!!!!!


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 6 2005, 09:55 PM~3766633
> *I'll post if it happens, meanwhile the rest of the show is shaping up real fast,working on bringing in alot of top notch entertainment, good sound and lights etc...
> 
> Will be posting on our site around Oct. 1st, lots of new info soon, also considering adding a bomb truck class. see what happens.
> ...


WERE ROLLING IN SAT AFTERNOON SO LET US KNOW WERE DA PARTY AT :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmm parties......
Like a Hip Hop Reggaeton Bikini Blowout party on Friday???
Just a suggestion.......


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

Latin Pride Car Club El Paso, TX will be down there for show. uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

"  TECHNIQUES  " TEXAS CHAPTER 
WILL BE AT ODESSA FOR THE SUPER SHOW 

HEY, NICK WHAT YOU GOING TO GET AS FAR AS 
MUSIC?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYRIDERS TRAVELING THRU I-10 WERE ROLLING OUT SAT 19th AROUND 9:00a.m FROM KERRVILLE TX SO IF INTRESTED IN FORMING A CARAVAN TO ODESSA SHOW LET US KNOW ON HERE


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 8 2005, 05:18 AM~3774785
> *"    TECHNIQUES    "  TEXAS CHAPTER
> WILL BE AT ODESSA FOR THE SUPER SHOW
> 
> ...


Just waiting for the contracts to come back in so we can officially announce the Artist.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Sep 6 2005, 09:59 PM~3766657
> *WERE ROLLING IN SAT AFTERNOON SO LET US KNOW WERE DA PARTY AT  :biggrin:
> *


Sure will , pretty sure there will be alot of action going on :biggrin:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Yes I know that this has nothing to do with this forum but I know that alot of you that live here in Odessa can probably help me out. Does anybody know a mario espinoza? If you do please pm me.


----------



## lowlowregal (Apr 20, 2005)

hey guys I have some ??
is this a two day event or just a 1 day (what day is it)
and is this just a lowrider show or are others welcome?


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowregal_@Sep 12 2005, 06:32 AM~3797110
> *hey guys I have some ??
> is this a two day event or just a 1 day (what day is it)
> and is this just a lowrider show or are others welcome?
> *


1 DAY EVENT DA 20th 
AS FOR THE OTHERS WUT YA MEAN ESE !EUROS,4X4s IVE SEEN ALMOST ALL KINDS OF VEHICLES AT THIS SHOW


----------



## lowlowregal (Apr 20, 2005)

its couse i know a couple of guys that would prob show but they own trucks,
but thaks for the info


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

bump


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

if the cadillac comes out of its "mishap" ok...im look at odessa to bust out the frame off on it.....so this show gives me inspiration to come back from harder


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

WAITING ON THE PRE-REG PKG
MAIL MAN GOT ME WONDERING NOW 
IF HE'S GOING TO DELIVER IT SOON


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 26 2005, 06:12 PM~3700028
> *Whats up Ed, save the juice for November bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

waz up big ed ready for the 25


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Sep 15 2005, 04:33 PM~3823488
> *waz up big ed ready for the 25
> *


nope!!!! c u n november!!!!


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

NOV 18- 21st PARTY TIME IN THE PERMIAN BASIN 

CHEATAH CLUB HERE WE COME


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Sep 17 2005, 02:21 AM~3832492
> *NOV 18- 21st PARTY TIME IN THE PERMIAN BASIN
> 
> CHEATAH CLUB  HERE WE COME
> *



ja ja ja...bucket-O-buds!!1 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Sep 17 2005, 02:21 AM~3832492
> *NOV 18- 21st PARTY TIME IN THE PERMIAN BASIN
> 
> CHEATAH CLUB   HERE WE COME
> *


close!!


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Sep 17 2005, 12:00 PM~3833484
> *
> close!
> *


DONT TELL ME ITS CLOSED :tears: THEY NEED TO RE-OPEN IT ONLY THAT WEEKEND


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Sep 17 2005, 12:12 PM~3833533
> *DONT TELL ME ITS CLOSED  :tears: THEY NEED TO RE-OPEN IT ONLY THAT WEEKEND
> *


theres jaguars its better


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Sep 17 2005, 06:33 PM~3834871
> *theres jaguars its better
> *


WHERE'S THAT LOCATED ? IS THAT THE ONE NEXT TO WHERE CHEATAH,S USED TO BE :dunno:


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Yall wanna hear something funny? I went by the old Cheetahs building the other day. It has a big poster on the door letting people know that there has been an alcohol license application made. This is so they can sell beer and wine. And guess who's name is on the application??? A company call "HOLY TRINITY, LLC" Isn't that hilarious?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RavenFotoz_@Sep 19 2005, 07:20 AM~3841756
> *Yall wanna hear something funny? I went by the old Cheetahs building the other day. It has a big poster on the door letting people know that there has been an alcohol license application made. This is so they can sell beer and wine. And guess who's name is on the application??? A company call "HOLY TRINITY, LLC" Isn't that hilarious?!?! :cheesy:
> *


How did the photo shoot go on Sunday?? Can we set up a photo shoot with some Tejano super Car Show lows during and after the show for a calendar or poster?


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

deleted


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

when is the pre reg dead line


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

deleted


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RavenFotoz_@Sep 21 2005, 02:16 PM~3858791
> *Just finished with the sample pics of the new Taste of Latin Car Club Princess... Let me know what you think...Again, sorry for the large size:
> *


I'm not telling you how to do your job but I'm getting my Degree in photography as well but I did notice a couple of mistakes that you did in the last picture. For one the kite in the background unless that was part of your props.


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

There was other mistakes as well which includes the window with the glare.


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanx for the critique. There are tons of mistakes on this pic. First time for the model, first time for the photographer who actually took the pic. Your comments are much appreciated. This way I can get him to believe my opinions :biggrin: 
As far as the kite, it is mounted from the cieling. Unreachable, although the composition could have taken care of that. Next, the loction was an actual body shop. Filled with windows all around. Covering the windows would have been nice but expensive and time consuming. And again, composition would have probably lessened that as well. I will be scheduling another shoot with this beautiful lady and those will be done strictly by me. Once done, I will post and let everyone critique some more. Ta bueno?


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

I hope wasn't being to harsh on my comments, but when I saw that you were going to make a calender. I figured that you were going to use those pictures and I honestly I would've bought one of the calenders but not with those pictures. I have a question about the calender, are you going to just use Taste of Latin?


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Not harsh at all. We need input from people so that we can fix the problems and make a better project. Thanx for the comments.
Actually, the final pics we use for the calendar will be retouched. Things like the kite and the glare, all removed easily by the use of programs. The main poster is going to be a digital composite of 3 models and cars in the background. Very cool looking. It will have a calendar on one of the edges. This way people can buy the poster/calendar and leave it up all year. It's marketing. Simple.
The other calendars we will be offering are not strictly for Taste of Latin. I would be glad to offer the calendars to each and every car club that wants one. Their cars. Their people. And if they each buy one, it should be economical. Maybe around $20 or so per calendar. This would really depend on how we make the final calendar. I am waiting on the final bid for the calendar work. We can either take one picture and the regular tear off calendar pages. OR we can take 12 pictures, maybe one of each car or two at a time, and make each month a different picture. What do you think? If you were to want a calendar, how would you like it designed? Any input from you or anyone reading this is good. Let's see what kind of ideas we can get.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA WILL BE AT THIS SHOW IN FULL FORCE, So Get out the way. We got our selves a convoy coming.. Will list all Car Clubs from ULA that will be representing at this show... John Homie Styln 69 Impala, & yes I am 'King of the Homies'. And you know this man!!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin86cutlass (Jun 16, 2005)

*I think you should have a car or two for each month. it will be better that way so you do not have to look at the same car every month. *


----------



## pimpin86cutlass (Jun 16, 2005)

I was at the shoot and the girl look damn good to me.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 23 2005, 09:43 AM~3871503
> * ULA WILL BE AT THIS SHOW IN FULL FORCE, So Get out the way. We got our selves a convoy coming.. Will list all Car Clubs from ULA that will be representing at this show... John Homie Styln 69 Impala, & yes I am 'King of the Homies'. And you know this man!!!!!
> *



Thats what i'am talking about, The ULA is always welcomed in Odessa, the people of West Texas respect and admire what lowriders represent ,viva the UlA! :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 24 2005, 06:55 PM~3878920
> *Thats what i'am talking about, The ULA is always welcomed in Odessa, the people of West Texas respect and admire what lowriders represent ,viva the UlA! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ALL ACTIVE ULA MEMBERS LET HAVE A ROLL CALL.. Who's going to ODESSA?
DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR SURE..


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 25 2005, 09:18 AM~3880726
> * ALL ACTIVE ULA MEMBERS LET HAVE A ROLL CALL.. Who's going to ODESSA?
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR SURE..
> *


 im going so watch out :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 23 2005, 09:43 AM~3871503
> * ULA WILL BE AT THIS SHOW IN FULL FORCE, So Get out the way. We got our selves a convoy coming.. Will list all Car Clubs from ULA that will be representing at this show... John Homie Styln 69 Impala, & yes I am 'King of the Homies'. And you know this man!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

already made our reservations for that weekend


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Sep 25 2005, 12:15 PM~3881314
> *already made our reservations for that weekend
> *


Alright ! gonna be good, especially the Texas car hop championships, show time around the corner. The count down begins today! the big dogs and Hall of Fame Car Clubs roll in Nov.20th Tejano"Texas" Super Car Show
thanks for your support
:biggrin:


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

deleted


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RavenFotoz_@Sep 26 2005, 04:12 PM~3888351
> *Alright, yall. I have a confession to make.
> 
> I went to yesterdays car show in Odessa. The only word I can describe it with is "LAME". There were only 2 cars that stood out from the rest. And the rest mean maybe 50 cars! The models were not even model material. Just skanky looking chicks. One of them even had breast implants gone wrong!!! Anyway, I went by invitation of some models and friends. Took a few pics. I don't know if they are even worthy of posting. If I do, I will give the web address so yall can check 'em out. If you didn't get to go, you didn't miss nuthin'. Peace. :barf:
> ...


any pics of locogoat


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

deleted


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RavenFotoz_@Sep 27 2005, 06:12 AM~3892828
> *Actually, yes. Picture number 76 on the website is locogoat. I decided to go ahead and post the pics last night and I already have an order this morning, so I guess they came out okay. You can check out the pics here--->
> 
> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.d...?event=095F0024 <---
> ...


thats it :tears:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

HEY NICK JUST DROPPING IN TO SEE IF ANY NEWS ON THE BURNOUT CONTEST YET 
I HOPE YOU CAN PULL IT OFF CARNAL WE WANNA SMOKE'M


----------



## DownLowTX03 (Sep 19, 2003)

Orale Nick, que esta pasando? Looking forward to November. Hope to see all the hoppers there. Who all is representin'?

Chico

Peace


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

hope this aint like the september show maybe this show the goat wont be afraid to put on a good show if you know what i mean. (Detailers)!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 63_@Sep 28 2005, 01:36 PM~3902598
> *hope this aint like the september show maybe this show the goat wont be afraid to put on a good show if you know what i mean. (Detailers)!
> *


this show is nothing compared to sept show 
Mr.Hernandez puts on a hell of a show anybody on this site that has spectated or competed at this show will agree with me on this i think

JOK3RLOKO69


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Sep 28 2005, 02:30 PM~3903353
> *this show is nothing compared to sept show
> Mr.Hernandez  puts on a hell of a show anybody on this site that has spectated or competed at this show will agree with me on this  i think
> 
> ...


nov,show is da bomb....aint no fuckin around bullshyt like the sept...that was a joke..then to try and cheat my homie from his winnings..fuck that. :guns: :guns:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Sep 28 2005, 01:30 PM~3903353
> *this show is nothing compared to sept show
> Mr.Hernandez  puts on a hell of a show anybody on this site that has spectated or competed at this show will agree with me on this  i think
> 
> ...


53 days and counting! Can't wait for the car hopping championships! glad you like the show,thanks for the support. hope all the clubs start checking in .We are also going to start posting all car club plaques on our web site soon.
www.odessasupercarshow.com  
"Photo coverage and judged by Official lowrider magazine judges"


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey prophecy I hope your right, coming all the way from EL PASO, fror the second time to see the same shit, all over again, Hey I still give it up for my boy ADAM,for that bad ass stunt he pulled that was the only good part of the show. 
Who's going to disagree, someone had to do something to get the blood pumping in that show RIGHT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 63_@Sep 29 2005, 09:31 AM~3908608
> *Hey prophecy I hope your right, coming all the way from EL PASO, fror the second time to see the same shit, all over again, Hey I still give it up for my boy ADAM,for that bad ass stunt he pulled that was the only good part of the show.
> Who's going to disagree, someone had to do something to get the blood pumping in that show RIGHT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Well 63 ive been attending the tejano super show for the last 16 years and ive never been dissapointed froze a few times but thats all so i would put my last nickel on it you wont be dissapointed at this show


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Sep 29 2005, 08:18 AM~3908740
> *Well  63 ive been attending the tejano super show for the last 16 years and ive never been dissapointed  froze a few times but thats all so i would put my last nickel on it you wont be dissapointed  at this show
> *


Still working away on the show,the mail out is going out, by the time people get back from the LRM Vegas Super Show ,the registration forms might be delivered. 
You can download the entry forms on the website also.another addition will be a new vendor that can dress up the booths and cars for a small fee, lighted ballons etc....
www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Sep 29 2005, 08:18 AM~3908740
> *Well  63 ive been attending the tejano super show for the last 16 years and ive never been dissapointed  froze a few times but thats all so i would put my last nickel on it you wont be dissapointed  at this show
> *


WELL PROPHECY I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

hey nick any word on the burnout contest ?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Oct 1 2005, 02:00 PM~3923699
> *hey nick any word on the burnout contest ?
> *


looks like like i won't be able to pull it off,but it's gonna be a good overall
Nick


----------



## DownLowTX03 (Sep 19, 2003)

It's just around the corner, I can't wait to see who brings the heat at this year's car hop championship. Who you got coming in as the show car(s) this year Nick?

What's this "Texas Death Match" all about? Looking to be a good show this year.

Later

Chico  

"peace"


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick, DALLAS LOWRIDERS will bring 14 cars. Possibly some solo riders, all told we should roll in with about 18/19 cars. This doesn't count all the other active ULA members who will be going to Odessa, the buzz is on here DFW area. Dallas / Ft Worth ULA wil be representing hard in Odess alond with many other cars from this area.. So get out way..


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 2 2005, 02:42 PM~3928077
> *Nick, DALLAS LOWRIDERS will bring 14 cars. Possibly some solo riders, all told we should roll in with about 18/19 cars. This doesn't count all the other active ULA members who will be going to Odessa, the buzz is on here DFW area. Dallas / Ft Worth ULA wil be representing hard in Odess alond with many other cars from this area.. So get out way..
> *


Todays Odessa American newspaper listed the Tejano Super Car Show as one of 4 events ( along side the Air show) bringing in an economic impact to the city of Odessa,like i said the Mayor of Odessa will proclaim an Official Tejano Super Car Show day in Novemeber.West Texas is ready ,it's not ev  ery day La Gente gets to see a mega Quality of Lowriders on Display


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 2 2005, 06:15 PM~3928537
> *Todays Odessa American newspaper listed the Tejano Super Car Show as one of 4 events ( along side the Air show) bringing in an economic impact to the city of Odessa,like i said the Mayor of Odessa will proclaim an Official Tejano Super Car Show day in Novemeber.West Texas is ready ,it's not ev  ery day La Gente gets to see a mega Quality of Lowriders on Display
> *


estodo carnal :thumbsup: 
and for you first timers bring lots of film or a good memory card por que you gonna need it


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Oct 3 2005, 12:43 AM~3931038
> *estodo carnal  :thumbsup:
> and for you first timers bring lots of film or a good memory card  por que you gonna need it
> *


yee haw!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

HEY TAILERS YOU GUNNA HAVE A CAR READY IN TIME FOR THIS SHOW?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

when is the pre reg over :uh:


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 63_@Oct 3 2005, 08:37 AM~3931680
> *HEY TAILERS YOU GUNNA HAVE A CAR READY IN TIME FOR THIS SHOW?
> *


low 63, we will be rebuilding ''Sidewinder'' , just not sure about doing it in time for the november show.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Oct 3 2005, 07:42 AM~3931704
> *when is the pre reg over :uh:
> *


anybody :biggrin:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

which hoppers are commeing to the show?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Oct 3 2005, 10:00 AM~3932409
> *anybody :biggrin:
> *


You have untill thursday before the show to get it in the Texas Tours office. 
Download the entry form on our web site . We are mailing the forms and flyers on Monday, the LRM ad comes is printed in this months magazine, hits the stands by the end of OCT. Already sent flyers to be distributed to all entries in Vegas this weekend by LRM staff. "The Count Downs Continues" 58 Days and counting!!!!!  :biggrin: 
www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks homie still have time to trick out more the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Oct 3 2005, 06:09 PM~3935919
> *thanks homie still have time to trick out more the 63 :biggrin:
> *


Your welcomed bro,you got lots of time, see you in Nov.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 3 2005, 09:03 PM~3937077
> *Your welcomed bro,you got lots of time, see you in Nov.
> *


see you there :biggrin:


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Oct 3 2005, 09:21 AM~3932192
> *low 63, we will be rebuilding ''Sidewinder'' , just not sure about doing it in time for the november show.
> *


HEY JUST MAKE IT A CONV, AND KLEEN UP DA BODY y HAY ESTA!! QUE NO
NA IM JUST PLAYIN, HOPEFULLY YOU WILL GET DONE IN TIME FOR THE SHOW, SO YOU CAN SHOW SOME PEOPLE UP...RIGHT...!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 3 2005, 06:45 PM~3935728
> *You have untill thursday before the show to get it in the Texas Tours office.
> Download the entry form on our web site . We are mailing the forms and flyers on Monday, the LRM ad comes is printed in this months magazine, hits the stands by the end of OCT. Already sent flyers to be distributed to all entries in Vegas this weekend by LRM staff.  "The Count Downs Continues" 58 Days and counting!!!!!   :biggrin:
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> *


WHAT IS THE CUTOFF TIME ON SUNDAY FOR SHOWING UP FOR THE HOP :dunno:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i know im gonna be there, im always there.... and im gonna do everything i can to make sure my brother BUD is comming with me. 
hell yeah i cant wait to see everyone... :biggrin: 

whats up BIG ED!!!


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

HOW MANY DAYS NOW?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 4 2005, 01:26 PM~3940487
> *WHAT IS THE CUTOFF TIME ON SUNDAY FOR SHOWING UP FOR THE HOP :dunno:
> *


11am Sunday, sometimes we can make an exception on special circumstances.


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

hey Nick I know its a long ways from now but what time does the hop start?


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

I knew I forgot to ask u something, when will we start seeing the flier in the Odessa American?


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

I FEEL THAT THE SHOW IS GUNNA B THA HOP, 2 MANY PEEPS DOGGIN ON OTHERS THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 63_@Oct 6 2005, 09:25 AM~3953147
> *I FEEL THAT THE SHOW IS GUNNA B THA HOP, 2 MANY PEEPS DOGGIN ON OTHERS THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Oct 6 2005, 10:28 AM~3953167
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be representing hard as usual. Bringing our cars and our Hoppers so get out the way... We'll be there with all the other ULA MEMBERS from Dallas / Ft Worth area....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

B's going be there - ULA member bringing his radical King...


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 6 2005, 09:17 PM~3957941
> * DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be representing hard as usual. Bringing our cars and our Hoppers so get out the way... We'll be there with all the other ULA MEMBERS from Dallas / Ft Worth area....
> *


YOU SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT (HOP IS GUNNA B DA SHOW I CANT WAIT)  :biggrin:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Nick, when are you going to announce the entertainment?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 6 2005, 10:19 PM~3957950
> * B's going be there - ULA member bringing his radical King...
> *


THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

waz up with BOMB SQUAD ?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

THE BOMB SQUAD HAS SOME TIGHT HOPPERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

GET READY FOR THE BOMB SQUAD ODESSA


----------



## Big Texas (Aug 22, 2005)

What has the boob squad ever shown. one ugly bomb that was only able to errect once maybe it should take some viagra. i guess thay cant HIT the right switch...Ha...Ha.. Only paso can hit the shit and Lub. i havent seen odessa do anything. Well just the silver lack. Man that vato can get the crowed going. Good luck to everybody when or lose Odessa..


----------



## low 63 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Texas_@Oct 10 2005, 06:50 PM~3977783
> *What has the boob squad ever shown. one ugly bomb that was only able to errect once maybe it should take some viagra. i guess thay cant HIT the right switch...Ha...Ha.. Only paso can hit the shit and Lub. i havent seen odessa do anything. Well just the silver lack. Man that vato can get the crowed going. Good luck to everybody when or lose Odessa..
> *


THOSE ARE SOME MEAN TYPING WORDS... BUT I FEEL YA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Oct 7 2005, 02:18 PM~3961156
> *Hey Nick, when are you going to announce the entertainment?
> *


Just got back from Vegas, Any word on the entertainment?


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Lil Rob and Kings One sar far, it was in sundays paper


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Oct 11 2005, 01:09 PM~3981655
> *Lil Rob and Kings One sar far, it was in sundays paper
> *


don't know if yall can afford them but Ice cube got off the little time he was on stage in Vegas.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Whats up BIG ED
Inot leaving tha party till i do this :barf:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

For sure PHAYLANX CC will be there to represent U.L.A.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

hell yeah !!! sounds like its gonna be on this year.


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

waz up odessa


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 12 2005, 04:57 PM~3989391
> *waz up odessa
> *


Ready for the Texas Death Match?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 12 2005, 04:57 PM~3989391
> *waz up odessa
> *


Ready for the Texas Death Match? [cool:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

what are the rules and regalations


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

rule #1 no rules allowed j/k 

hey locogoat11 hows da weather down that way orita getting cold yet ?


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

locogoat ready


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 11 2005, 06:55 PM~3983696
> *Whats up BIG ED
> Inot leaving tha party till i do this :barf:
> *


damn weres the party gonna be at?


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

big ed's shop :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

orale Nick we just got our mail outs this afternoon be expecting them back sometime this upcoming week


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Oct 13 2005, 06:16 PM~3995756
> *rule #1 no rules allowed  j/k
> 
> hey locogoat11  hows da weather down that way orita  getting cold yet ?
> *


cold as hell in the morring but it warms up alittle looks like a cold winter down here


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

locogoat is ready


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 15 2005, 12:31 PM~4006375
> *cold as hell in the morring but it warms up alittle looks like a cold winter down here
> *


ORALE THANKS FOR THE 411 GOTTA GET THE COATS READY THEN


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

bump


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

a[attachmentid=313083]nother pic of locogoat


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Hey was that at September's show?


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 22 2005, 09:49 PM~3673434
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up we'll be there too...i lost your number hit me up with it.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 14 2005, 06:28 AM~3998518
> *big ed's shop :thumbsup:
> *


what it do tattoo?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

...


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 15 2005, 09:29 PM~4007943
> *what it do tattoo?
> *


where you been hidin at ?? make me a bumper kit


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 16 2005, 06:48 PM~4012273
> *where you been hidin at ??  make me a bumper kit
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER MAN HEY WHERE YOU GONNA STAY AT IN ''MIDESSA''


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln went down this last Sun, caught on fire but I'll still be in Odessa representing DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & the ULA.. Gonna have a booth selling Homies and other stuff, so come'on by and help a Homie out, need to raise some money for the resurrection of Homie Styln ll... John - Homie Styln - King of the Homies


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 19 2005, 10:50 AM~4029720
> * Homie Styln went down this last Sun, caught on fire but I'll still be in Odessa representing DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & the ULA.. Gonna have a booth selling Homies and other stuff, so come'on by and help a Homie out, need to raise some money for the resurrection of Homie Styln ll... John - Homie Styln - King of the Homies
> *


ill put my order in right now i need a 4x Homies t-shirt prferably in black can ya do it ?


sorry to hear about the 69 
Jok3rloko69


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

el paso will be there ....................for the party and show like always


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 17 2005, 10:13 AM~4014929
> *PM ME YOUR NUMBER MAN HEY WHERE YOU GONNA STAY AT IN  ''MIDESSA''
> *


done :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

bbbbuuuummmmpppp.................


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 13 2005, 07:52 PM~3996706
> *damn weres the party gonna be at?
> *


Is that you Big Mike 
this is Bobby 
get at me and i,ll show u tha way 

Whats up MR.FLEETWOOD


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 20 2005, 06:11 PM~4041296
> *Is that you Big Mike
> this is Bobby
> get at me and i,ll show u tha way
> ...


just chillin' here in chuco how you been royal flush ..........i mean new impressions :0 :0


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

count on this el paso will make sure its presence is known !!!!!


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Oct 14 2005, 04:28 AM~3998518
> *big ed's shop :thumbsup:
> *


big ed shop again...huh! fosho!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Oct 21 2005, 09:40 PM~4049216
> *big ed shop again...huh! fosho!
> *


like always..........


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Oct 15 2005, 04:56 PM~4006980
> *Hey was that at September's show?
> *


yes that was at the september show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 21 2005, 02:28 PM~4047289
> *just chillin' here in chuco how you been royal flush ..........i mean new impressions  :0  :0
> *


New Impressions is alright but not tha club 4 me


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Just talk to Big Ed his computer is down.
He just want me to tell everyone tha party is sill ON
:guns: :guns: :worship:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 22 2005, 04:57 PM~4052144
> *Just talk to Big Ed his computer is down.
> He just want me to tell everyone tha party is sill ON
> :guns:  :guns:  :worship:
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

IS THAT THE SHOP ON THE SOUTHSIDE ?BY TACO-TAKO


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Oct 23 2005, 02:52 PM~4055736
> *IS THAT THE SHOP ON  THE SOUTHSIDE ?BY TACO-TAKO
> *


si senor and the h-mart and clements and la tiendita and motel-6 and my cousins house and a gas station and the cruise and on and on !!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i cant wait. see yall out there!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I'm still hustlin' trying to go...but it don't look good...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 24 2005, 11:49 AM~4061261
> *I'm still hustlin' trying to go...but it don't look good...
> *



yeah it does homie, you know i got you covered bro.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 24 2005, 12:49 PM~4061261
> *I'm still hustlin' trying to go...but it don't look good...
> *


man again ...let me know what i can do to help


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 24 2005, 07:17 PM~4064015
> *man again ...let me know what i can do to help
> *



yeah homie BUD's gonna be out there


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you guys better take a lot of pics for me, i'll be in S.Dakota at the time...


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 25 2005, 07:09 PM~4070405
> *you guys better take a lot of pics for me, i'll be in S.Dakota at the time...
> *


dont worry we will woo hoo for bud you just made my night homie !!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

BIG ED IS ONE COOL MOE FOE........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 20 2005, 06:11 PM~4041296
> *Is that you Big Mike
> this is Bobby
> get at me and i,ll show u tha way
> ...


its me bro..wasup??hell yea i'le get at yea..


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Oct 25 2005, 07:34 PM~4070557
> *BIG ED IS ONE COOL MOE FOE........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


make the show chris put the b.s. behind us man come on !!!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 21 2005, 03:28 PM~4047289
> *just chillin' here in chuco how you been royal flush ..........i mean new impressions  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 25 2005, 07:42 PM~4070617
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


oops i hope didnt start anything jajajaja!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 25 2005, 08:30 PM~4070523
> *dont worry we will  woo hoo for bud you just made my night homie !!!!!
> *


i made your night... :dunno:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 25 2005, 07:53 PM~4070691
> *i made your night... :dunno:
> *


BUD not you .....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 25 2005, 08:56 PM~4070710
> *BUD not you .....
> *


my bad...


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

anyways we'll be there


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 25 2005, 07:47 PM~4070647
> *oops i hope didnt start anything  jajajaja!!
> *


naaa,its all good...just put the two together and get royal impressions... :roflmao:..hey bobby waasup bro? j/k homie..


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

ESTILO CAR CLUB from roswell NM will be there with flying colors.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 25 2005, 06:47 PM~4070647
> *oops i hope didnt start anything  jajajaja!!
> *


You didnt start shit I cant get out of
with these :guns: :guns: 
:roflmao:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2005, 06:18 PM~4084891
> *You didnt start shit I cant get out of
> with these :guns:  :guns:
> :roflmao:
> *


cool then ill see you there


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 27 2005, 05:44 PM~4085081
> *cool then ill see you there
> *


How many clubs from chuco are going to tha show


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2005, 06:51 PM~4085142
> *How many clubs from chuco are going to tha show
> *


well you know half the show like always :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

REPRESENT :worship:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2005, 06:58 PM~4085200
> *REPRESENT :worship:
> *


TEXAS !!!!! everywhere i roll i represent the state not just my town !!!!! all day everyday !!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

That,s what i,m talking about
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

heres a sneek peak of a work in progress fr nov 20th :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Oct 27 2005, 07:05 PM~4085265
> *heres a sneek peak of a work in progress fr nov 20th :biggrin:
> *


cant wait


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2005, 07:03 PM~4085250
> *That,s what i,m talking about
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats new with the big body ??


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 27 2005, 06:16 PM~4085327
> *cant wait
> *


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Oct 27 2005, 07:38 PM~4085885
> *:biggrin:
> *


still a free agent....j/k


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 28 2005, 12:10 AM~4086383
> *still a free agent....j/k
> *


yeah still free!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 2 2005, 07:01 PM~3530187
> *The date is set November 20,2005-Odessa, Texas
> Our site will continue to be updated untill show time
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com, i will follow up and post a flyer soon
> ...




Hey nick , 
What are the hydro categorys? 
Also is the air dance able to compete with the hydraulics?????


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like 10 from us so far...Should be alot of fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 28 2005, 08:44 PM~4091829
> *Hey nick ,
> What are the hydro categorys?
> Also is the air dance able to compete with the hydraulics?????
> *



Whats up Bro! The catagories are on the web site,on the 2005 event page, i'll have the head judge give u a call sp u can discuss air vs juice.

Also just added The Truth of Texas" Chamillionaire" the next platium artist from the big H Town, plus Tejano legends "La Sombra" a whole lot of other entertainers on 3 big stages. 
Nick


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 29 2005, 03:19 PM~4095427
> *Looks like 10 from us so far...Should be alot of fun.  :biggrin:
> *


wait till we get there that number will expand !!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 29 2005, 07:25 PM~4096528
> *wait till we get there that number will expand !!!
> *


i was including you guys...it "looks" like cars from Uce chapters in Espanola, NM; Pueblo, CO; Albuquerque, NM; El Paso, TX; and last but not least Chino from San Fernando, CA will be in attendance.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 30 2005, 02:36 PM~4100317
> *i was including you guys...it "looks" like cars from Uce chapters in Espanola, NM; Pueblo, CO; Albuquerque, NM; El Paso, TX; and last but not least Chino from San Fernando, CA will be in attendance.
> *


so ten CARS not people it MIGHT be eleven cars  :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

5


> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 30 2005, 06:06 PM~4101231
> *so ten CARS not people it MIGHT be eleven cars    :0
> *


hopefully 15 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Spokes and Juice will be headed out to Odessa for this Texas tradition!

See Y'all There!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 30 2005, 09:12 PM~4102619
> *Spokes and Juice will be headed out to Odessa for this Texas tradition!
> 
> See Y'all There!
> *


IM SOUTHWESTS NEW DISTRIBUTOR !!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 27 2005, 06:58 PM~4085200
> *REPRESENT :worship:
> *


good to see ya at the halloween party homie.got ur num.# i'le hit u up.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 30 2005, 09:36 PM~4102792
> *good to see ya at the halloween party homie.got ur num.# i'le hit u up.
> *


WHATEVER YA'LL (YOU GUYS) DO ON YA'LLS (YOUR GUYS) TIME IS YA'LLS(YOUR GUYS ) BIDNESS !! I AINT MAD (ITS NOT A PROBLEM TO ME ) DO YOUR THING !!


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

JAGUARS IS THE PLACE TO BE BESIDES THE SHOW ON SUNDAY :thumbsup: FROM MY UNDERSTANDING


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Oct 30 2005, 11:59 PM~4104311
> *JAGUARS IS THE PLACE TO BE BESIDES THE SHOW ON SUNDAY  :thumbsup: FROM MY UNDERSTANDING
> *


jaguars is cool..was there last year.b.y.o.b...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 30 2005, 09:46 PM~4102890
> *WHATEVER YA'LL (YOU GUYS) DO ON YA'LLS (YOUR GUYS) TIME IS YA'LLS(YOUR GUYS ) BIDNESS !! I AINT MAD (ITS NOT A PROBLEM TO ME ) DO YOUR THING !!
> *


damn homie dont be jealouse....he'll be all yours in odessa.... :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 31 2005, 02:34 PM~4107626
> *damn homie dont be jealouse....he'll be all yours in odessa.... :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


not if he takes the wife


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 31 2005, 07:25 PM~4109649
> *not if he takes the wife
> *


 :roflmao: he'll have time for u....


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Does anyone know how they break down the categories? Looked at their website and didnt see anything.


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY A 5 WORLD RECORD CHAMPION HOP EXIBITION

/CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE... 

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: 281.793.3972, 713.478.3886, 713.880.3119, 281.296.7659, 832.563.2077, 832.816.3793.793.3972, 713.545.8999*


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

da party on people :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

welcome back broder... como estas? I heard the loco goats have the bird flu?



> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 2 2005, 11:47 AM~4121555
> *da party on people  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 2 2005, 12:49 PM~4121568
> *welcome back broder... como estas? I heard the loco goats  have the bird flu?
> *


i heard big eds computer also had the bird flu u coming down nacho for this show B


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 2 2005, 11:47 AM~4121555
> *da party on people  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Whos all invited?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

the countdown begins 17 more till showtime :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 3 2005, 12:02 AM~4126343
> *Whos all invited?
> *


everyone invited to da party!!! lets GET toasted!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 2 2005, 11:49 AM~4121568
> *welcome back broder... como estas? I heard the loco goats  have the bird flu?
> *


bird flu i think it has more than that MORE LIKE DIARRHEA


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 3 2005, 12:54 PM~4128487
> *everyone invited to da party!!! lets GET toasted!!!
> *


i'm there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE FREE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY........

5 WORLD RECORD HOP EXHIBITION/

CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE...

OVER 12 CLUBS ATTENDING! 

GREAT JOB NICK......SEE YOU REAL SOON!!!!!!!

*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 30 2005, 08:46 PM~4102890
> *WHATEVER YA'LL (YOU GUYS) DO ON YA'LLS (YOUR GUYS) TIME IS YA'LLS(YOUR GUYS ) BIDNESS !! I AINT MAD (ITS NOT A PROBLEM TO ME ) DO YOUR THING !!
> *


What tha FUCK are you playas talking 
:angry:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

See yall at tha PARTY and SHOW :
:thumbsup:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

we'll be there uffin:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

O yeah what day, the 19th?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

got the hotel reservations today :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 3 2005, 01:05 PM~4128547
> *bird flu i think it has more than that MORE LIKE DIARRHEA
> *


hey man call me 915-799 8438 holla at you r carnal !!! that goes for everybody saturday night call me if you r not at a party or need directions !!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Every body drive safe and we'll see yall there.
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 5 2005, 07:37 PM~4145510
> *Every body drive safe and we'll see yall there.
> :thumbsup:    :wave:
> *


FO SHIZZY !!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 4 2005, 11:00 PM~4141370
> *hey man call me 915-799 8438 holla at you r carnal !!! that goes for everybody saturday night  call me if you r not  at a party or need directions !!!!
> *


FOR A GOOD TIME CALL ---- :biggrin: (915) 799-8438


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Iain't from 915 but can I holla :thumbsup:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 6 2005, 01:00 AM~4147375
> *Iain't from 915 but can I holla :thumbsup:
> *


WOO HOO SOMEBODY ASKING FOR DATE WITH ANOTHER GUY :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: READ BEFORE YOU POST DONT YOU THINK


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 5 2005, 11:49 PM~4146669
> *FOR A GOOD TIME CALL ----  :biggrin: (915) 799-8438
> *


your were my first caller larisa dont act like you dont know !!!!! :0 :0


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 6 2005, 02:00 AM~4147375
> *Iain't from 915 but can I holla :thumbsup:
> *


holla at yo' boy !!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 6 2005, 01:38 PM~4149213
> *your were my first caller larisa dont act like you dont know !!!!! :0  :0
> *


well it wasnt a good time....so what now? LOL


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 3 2005, 12:02 AM~4126343
> *Whos all invited?
> *


bring some friends


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 6 2005, 09:10 PM~4151858
> *well it wasnt a good time....so what now? LOL
> *


WASNT A GOOD TIME ????? WHY DO YOU KEEP CALLING ?? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 6 2005, 09:53 PM~4152145
> *WASNT A GOOD TIME ????? WHY DO YOU KEEP CALLING ?? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im giving you the benefit of the doubt cause your family.. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

roll call for the club in odessa saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 6 2005, 10:34 PM~4152328
> *roll call for the club in odessa saturday night  :biggrin:
> *


ME CADYMAN93 ALL OF UCE AND MY POCKET CHANGE !!!!!


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 6 2005, 08:32 PM~4151999
> *bring some friends
> *


will do, already have a couple that wants to go


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Klique planning on showing. See you there.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Nov 6 2005, 01:07 AM~4147410
> *WOO HOO SOMEBODY  ASKING FOR  DATE WITH ANOTHER GUY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  READ BEFORE YOU POST DONT YOU THINK
> *


Didn't mean it like that STUPID SHIT
:nono:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 6 2005, 10:34 PM~4152627
> *ME CADYMAN93 ALL OF UCE AND MY POCKET CHANGE !!!!!
> *


It's ON
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 7 2005, 06:23 PM~4158088
> *It's ON
> :thumbsup:
> *


getting there friday send me your number and big eds i cant find it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 6 2005, 11:34 PM~4152627
> *ME CADYMAN93 ALL OF UCE AND MY POCKET CHANGE !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Luxury your car gonna be ready for Odessa?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

I'M BACK NO MORE BIRD FLU!!! AND FOR U PPL I GOT DA NEW SPOKE N JUICE MAG ON SALE HERE AT MY SHOP....


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 3 2005, 07:47 PM~4131780
> *See yall at tha PARTY and SHOW :
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 8 2005, 02:04 PM~4163802
> *I'M BACK NO MORE BIRD FLU!!! AND FOR U PPL I GOT DA NEW SPOKE N JUICE MAG ON SALE HERE AT MY SHOP....
> *


send me your number homie i'll call you friday im getting there for the ribbon cutting ceromony with uce !!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Nov 8 2005, 12:42 AM~4160550
> *Luxury your car gonna be ready for Odessa?
> *


I wish. damn insurance company is giving me some problems, but no worries it should be ready for LRM phoenix


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 8 2005, 09:12 PM~4167164
> *I wish. damn insurance company is giving me some problems, but no worries it should be ready for LRM phoenix
> *


so two caddies for the region debuting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 8 2005, 09:25 PM~4167280
> *so two caddies for the region debuting  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Lookin forward to a good show


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 9 2005, 07:56 PM~4175003
> *TTT
> *


call me up i'll be there friday with chino and faustino


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 9 2005, 10:04 PM~4175795
> *call me up i'll be there friday with chino and faustino
> *


what i dont count cause i dont have a title


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 9 2005, 11:30 PM~4176259
> *what i dont count cause i dont have a title
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN DAMMIT !! :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 9 2005, 11:32 PM~4176263
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN DAMMIT !! :0
> *


sure, sure...  

when i win a title you cannot follow me around...LOL JK


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 9 2005, 11:34 PM~4176266
> *sure, sure...
> 
> when i win a title you cannot follow me around...LOL JK
> *


dont give yourself too much credit we all know the truth !! its just a dream for you


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 9 2005, 11:36 PM~4176279
> *dont give yourself too much credit we all know the truth !! its just a dream for you
> *


oh i know it is...trust me i do. 

phoenix - it will be nice to be in the same category with you - you can hold my trophy


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 9 2005, 11:38 PM~4176290
> *oh i know it is...trust me i do.
> 
> phoenix - it will be nice to be in the same category with you - you can hold my trophy
> *


best bucket ??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

big ed where is your shop located and how do you get there from the MCM Elegante on University Blvd


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Nov 10 2005, 05:44 PM~4181746
> *big ed where is your shop located and how do you get there from the MCM Elegante on University Blvd
> *


IT EASY IF U FOLLOW THIS DIRECTIONS: FROM DA MCM U WILL GO SOUTH ON LOOP 338 BUT NOT OVER DA BRIDGE,THERES A SIDE RAMP AND THAT WILL TAKE U TO DA OLD HWY 80 AT DA LIGHT U WILL TURN RIGHT AND GO WEST NOW, U WILL TRAVEL ON THIS SAME ROAD UNTIL U COME INTO TOWN ONCE U GET TO DA INTERSECTION OF 2ND AND GRANT THE OLD HWY 80 TURN INTO 2ND STREET POLICE STATION TO DA RIGHT PASS THAT KEEP GOING TILL U COME TO DA ' T' INTERSECTION OF 2ND AND CRANE TURN LEFT BC U CANT TURN RIGHT RUN INTO A BUILDING SO GO LEFT ON CRANE CROSS DA TRACKS KEEP GOING AND MY SHOP IS ON DA RIGHT BUNCH CARS AND THINKING BOUT PUTTING LIGHTS BY DA STREET C U'LL AT DA PARTY!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 10 2005, 08:37 AM~4177403
> *best bucket ??? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dang it took you til this morning to think of that...im disappointed ruben i thought i taught you better


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Hey Big Ed is the party all night? and is any of yall heading out to the clubs (Grahams)?


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 10 2005, 10:36 PM~4183251
> *Hey Big Ed is the party all night? and is any of yall heading out to the clubs (Grahams)?
> *


we will be all over the mother fucker !! might break into ratliff again ooops i said too much !!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 10 2005, 10:50 PM~4183369
> *we will be all over the mother fucker !! might break into ratliff again ooops i said too much !!!!
> *


it will be my first time to a club....LOL


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 10 2005, 10:56 PM~4183417
> *it will be my first time to a club....LOL
> *


I CAN TELL :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 10 2005, 11:04 PM~4183479
> *I CAN TELL  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

Latin Pride EPT will be at the club


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Nov 11 2005, 03:59 AM~4184596
> *Latin Pride EPT will be at the club
> *


which one ?? after party at big eds off clements its the third annual i think ...


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 11 2005, 08:17 AM~4185008
> *which one ?? after party at big eds off clements its the third annual i think ...
> *


BEFORE PARTY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 10 2005, 09:36 PM~4183251
> *Hey Big Ed is the party all night? and is any of yall heading out to the clubs (Grahams)?
> *


MY PARTY IS ALL NIGHT. FIRST YEAR WE WENT TO CLUB AMNENSA BUT THAT MOFO TURN INTO A GAY CLUB THATS NO GOOD AND DA 2ND YEAR WE JUST HANG AROUND DA SHOP BC EVERYBODY WAS TIRED AFTER SETTING UP AND I HAVE TO GIVE IT CHINO FOR LEVELING HIS CAR DA NEXT DAY AT 6:00AM AND THEY LEFT HERE AT 5:30 AND THIS YEAR IT ALL DEDEPENDS ON DA GUYS BUT C U AT DA PARTY.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 11 2005, 09:24 AM~4185319
> *MY PARTY IS ALL NIGHT. FIRST YEAR WE WENT TO CLUB AMNENSA BUT THAT MOFO TURN INTO A GAY CLUB THATS NO GOOD AND DA 2ND YEAR WE JUST HANG AROUND DA SHOP BC EVERYBODY WAS TIRED AFTER SETTING UP AND I HAVE TO GIVE IT CHINO FOR LEVELING HIS CAR DA NEXT DAY AT 6:00AM AND THEY LEFT HERE AT 5:30 AND THIS YEAR IT ALL DEDEPENDS ON DA GUYS  BUT C U AT DA PARTY.
> *



might be harder this year...his "alarm clock" won't be there!! :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 11 2005, 03:45 PM~4187361
> *might be harder this year...his "alarm clock" won't be there!! :0
> *


your not going robert?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 11 2005, 02:45 PM~4187361
> *might be harder this year...his "alarm clock" won't be there!! :0
> *


DAMN DONT TELL ME U NOT COMING?????WE'LL DRINK A COUPLE FOR U.... I'LL BE HIS CLOCK THIS YEAR!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 10 2005, 10:56 PM~4183417
> *it will be my first time to a club....LOL
> *


 :uh: :uh: really..


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 11 2005, 07:50 PM~4188982
> *:uh:  :uh: really..
> *


well strip clubs dont count...LOL


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

KLIQUE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 11 2005, 03:45 PM~4187361
> *might be harder this year...his "alarm clock" won't be there!! :0
> *


oh yeah i member !!!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Nov 11 2005, 08:30 PM~4189266
> *KLIQUE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanx for calling back biiiaaatttccchhh !!!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm leaving Friday around lunch time.
here's BIG EDS # 432-337-2311
here's mine 325-650-8466
Holla at your boy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 12 2005, 10:00 AM~4191724
> *I'm leaving Friday around lunch time.
> here's BIG EDS # 432-337-2311
> here's mine  325-650-8466
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

We normally just go to grahams.....but shit...we're down for any party.. let us know when n where.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Nov 12 2005, 05:26 PM~4193551
> *We normally just go to grahams.....but shit...we're down for any party.. let us know when n where.
> *


there a party or after club party at my shop sat. nite more than welcome.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 12 2005, 09:36 PM~4194619
> *there a party or after club party at my shop sat. nite more than welcome.
> *


you going to the ribbon cutting ceromony ??


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 12 2005, 08:39 PM~4194633
> *you going to the ribbon cutting ceromony ??
> *


ALL WE CUTTING OVER HERE IS LA PUNSA PARA EL MENUDO HAHAHA!! DA RIBBON CUTTING IS AT BAJITO'S NEED TO BE THERE FREE LUNCH MMMMMmmm


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

was up with the beer?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 12 2005, 10:38 PM~4195270
> *was up with the beer?
> *


IT WILL BE THERE AND SOME U'LL BE THE FIRST TO OPEN DA TEQUILA


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

o yeah


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

I'll be bringing a couple of friends with me, some of us will be there by 9 or 10 the others after 2, you know my brother Journey u met him through Sergio Sanchez


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 12 2005, 11:00 PM~4195355
> *I'll be bringing a couple of friends with me, some of us will be there by 9 or 10 the others after 2, you know my brother Journey u met him through Sergio Sanchez
> *


NAME DOES NOT RING A BELL BUT I THINK SERGIO SOUNDS FAMILAR, BAD W/NAMES SORRY


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Sergio is the president of West Texas Creations, well anyways me, my brother and some friends will be there


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 12 2005, 11:15 PM~4195412
> *Sergio is the president of West Texas Creations, well anyways me, my brother and some friends will be there
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

by the way my name is Monica or I go by mona or monte :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 12 2005, 11:21 PM~4195437
> *by the way my name is Monica or I go by mona or monte :biggrin:
> *


NICE 2 MEET U


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 12 2005, 09:36 PM~4194619
> *there a party or after club party at my shop sat. nite more than welcome.
> *


coo where's your shop at?


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 12 2005, 11:31 PM~4195243
> *ALL WE CUTTING OVER HERE IS LA PUNSA PARA EL MENUDO HAHAHA!! DA RIBBON CUTTING IS AT BAJITO'S NEED TO BE THERE FREE LUNCH  MMMMMmmm
> *


you got a hopper this year ?? ill see you for the lunch pues


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Nov 13 2005, 03:01 AM~4195756
> *coo where's your shop at?
> *


its off of clements real close to the cruise call my cell i'll help with directions is this frank ?? this is ruben from uce the one who gets out of hand at the association meetings :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

let the count down begin 6 days an counting


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 13 2005, 09:02 AM~4196200
> *its off of clements real close to the cruise call my cell i'll help with directions is this frank ?? this is ruben from uce the one who gets out of hand at the association meetings :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not you...never! ... LOL


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Its going to be here before you know it.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 13 2005, 08:00 PM~4198761
> *not you...never! ... LOL
> *


thats true never


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 13 2005, 08:16 PM~4198865
> *thats true never
> *


 :angel: <---- yep, this is you!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 13 2005, 08:29 PM~4198957
> *:angel: <---- yep, this is you!
> *


for now im gonna break these guys off really nice in january


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 13 2005, 08:37 PM~4199009
> *for now im gonna break these guys off really nice in january
> *


you know! then you'll show all the "haters"


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 13 2005, 08:45 PM~4199063
> *you know! then you'll show all the "haters"
> *


i only got one that i just found out .....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 13 2005, 08:50 PM~4199105
> *i only got one that i just found out .....
> *


thats cool..from what they told me they'll be in odessa...talking shit on the internet is one thing, in person is another


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 13 2005, 09:02 AM~4196200
> *its off of clements real close to the cruise call my cell i'll help with directions is this frank ?? this is ruben from uce the one who gets out of hand at the association meetings :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw ey..i'm luis....the only pelon in latin pride...i'm always at the association meetings..im sure the 37 threw u off...i'm fixing up a 37 chevy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA WILL BE THERE IN FORCE...
Here's the weather forcast for the next week..


Odessa, TX Weather forecast

Nov 16  Wednesday
Sunshine. Highs in the mid 50s and lows in the low 30s.



Nov 17  Thursday
Sunny. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the mid 30s.
High 63


Nov 18  Friday
Abundant sunshine. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the upper 30s.
High 62

Nov 19  Saturday
Mainly sunny. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the low 40s.
High 66



Nov 20  Sunday
Abundant sunshine. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the low 40s.
High 68


Nov 21  Monday
Plenty of sun. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the low 40s.
High 67

Where's the parties at Fri / Sat?.... Let me know..


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Homie Stylin, be sure to hit me up. I plan on being there. See ya.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 14 2005, 04:28 PM~4204247
> *ULA WILL BE THERE IN FORCE...
> Here's the weather forcast for the next week..
> Odessa, TX Weather forecast
> ...


fuck what the forecast said they lie i'll tell you the real odessa forecast one minute you r fucking cold the next minute your fucking hot !! thats whats up !!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 14 2005, 10:58 PM~4206874
> *fuck what the forecast said they lie  i'll tell you the real odessa forecast one minute you r fucking  cold the next minute your fucking hot !! thats whats up !!
> *


who cares!...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 14 2005, 04:58 PM~4204438
> *Hey Homie Stylin, be sure to hit me up. I plan on being there. See ya.
> *


I'll make a point of saying hello to you and your wife since i missed you guys at the albuquerque show.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2005, 11:13 PM~4207008
> *I'll make a point of saying hello to you and your wife since i missed you guys at the albuquerque show.
> *


damn man how rude ............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

nick i'll see you guys early friday morning ....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 14 2005, 11:47 PM~4207233
> *nick i'll see you guys early friday morning ....
> *


Lucky...LOL

just wanted to say thanks to someone at texas tours. I called yesterday and spoke with someone, sorry i forgot their name, but they were really helpful


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2005, 11:50 PM~4207249
> *Lucky...LOL
> 
> just wanted to say thanks to someone at texas tours. I called yesterday and spoke with someone, sorry i forgot their name, but they were really helpful
> *


i swear i will try to leave you a plate i will definately TRY very hard NOT to eat all the great food


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 14 2005, 11:51 PM~4207261
> *i swear i will try to leave you a plate i will definately TRY very hard NOT to eat all the great food
> *


thats alright...i feel special now LOL


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2005, 11:53 PM~4207270
> *thats alright...i feel special now LOL
> *


dont flatter yourself :0 :0 nah just kidding if not theres this place close to the coliseum mexican food ran by guerros but its good stuff i'll take you


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 12:01 AM~4207311
> *dont flatter yourself  :0  :0  nah just kidding if not theres this place close to the coliseum mexican food ran by guerros but its good stuff i'll take you
> *


woo hoo!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

You know what they say, we're like the postman not even snow will stop the show.
looks like real good weather for the weekend, you never can tell in West Texas weather changes fast, but it looks real good,good thing is people are always ready and bring them coats.

There's gonna be plenty of food vendors and we'll have TSCS t-shirt booth so you can pick up your official car show t-shirt and registar for a free leather jacket to be given during the award presentation., plus the Permain high school ROTC Cadets will sell raffle tickets and give away 1/2 of the money away also.

We've been getting alot of calls from Hall Of Fame car clubs across the nation, World champions ,some contendors, we'll see! Roll call!!!!!!

On Friday the Mayor and chief will be reading the Official Tejano Super Car Show proclamation at Bajito Body Shop and welcoming the ULA, EPLA, INLA and LRM to Odessa . Also UCE president will be Honored with a presentation. Hope you can have some representation here Friday for the ULA. Lots of food ,sneak preview including Orgullo Mexicano,3k Diamont-and in memory of Eddie Guererro "Latino Heat' , Taste of Latin'c c. 81 Linclon on display,oh and the LRM Aztec semi will be on hand. Every one is invited!

I also feel the Texas Death Match car hop champioships will be the best this year, Houston and San Antonio will be well represented and some USAC World champions will be at the sound off this year and we'll be relocating our outdoor stages and have some pretty good live bands and about 30 independent labels performing indoors and out doors ,spokes and Juice .lrm, Street Low and some TV shows will be filming the show. Can't wait for the show, hope to see and meet most of you this weekend.OH! El Paso will be presenting the Leo Rivera award again this year.
Nick  



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 14 2005, 03:28 PM~4204247
> *ULA WILL BE THERE IN FORCE...
> Here's the weather forcast for the next week..
> Odessa, TX Weather forecast
> ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 15 2005, 12:22 AM~4207441
> *You know what they say, we're like the postman not even snow will stop the show.
> looks like real good weather for the weekend, you never can tell in West Texas weather changes fast, but it looks real good,good thing is people are always ready and bring them coats.
> 
> ...


I really wish I could make it there for that. Thank you guys for all that you do, not only involving us but for what you guys do for the lowrider sport as a whole. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 15 2005, 12:22 AM~4207441
> *You know what they say, we're like the postman not even snow will stop the show.
> looks like real good weather for the weekend, you never can tell in West Texas weather changes fast, but it looks real good,good thing is people are always ready and bring them coats.
> 
> ...


trust me nick we will be ther !!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 14 2005, 11:32 PM~4207500
> *trust me nick we will be ther !!
> *


Orale bro,have a safe trip


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2005, 10:50 PM~4207249
> *Lucky...LOL
> 
> just wanted to say thanks to someone at texas tours. I called yesterday and spoke with someone, sorry i forgot their name, but they were really helpful
> *


Thanks,  That was Ricky B, be sure to bring your camera!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2005, 10:13 PM~4207008
> *I'll make a point of saying hello to you and your wife since i missed you guys at the albuquerque show.
> *



See ya there. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 15 2005, 08:06 AM~4208394
> *See ya there.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah bro when you getting there ?? i was told you were the only one from klique that was going i thought you guys were getting a transport and all ??


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

and nick he's actually the ceo of uce


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 07:41 AM~4208508
> *hell yeah bro when you getting there ?? i was told you were the only one from klique that was going i thought you guys were getting a transport and all ??
> *


I thought I was the only one going for minute there too, long story.
At last count we have 4 entries, you know how that goes. hahahaha
We are going to get there Fri. nite and were staying at the Quality Inn. 
Few more days. Can't wait, my first Odessa show.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 14 2005, 11:22 PM~4207441
> *You know what they say, we're like the postman not even snow will stop the show.
> looks like real good weather for the weekend, you never can tell in West Texas weather changes fast, but it looks real good,good thing is people are always ready and bring them coats.
> 
> ...


what happened to eddie guererro?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 15 2005, 12:10 PM~4209591
> *what happened to eddie guererro?
> *


THEY FOUND HIM DEAD IN HIS HOTEL ROOM WITH HIS TOOTHBRUSH IN HIS MOUTH POSSIBLY ROIDS I WAS READING AN ARTICLE THAT SAID SINCE 1997 25 WRESTLERS HAVE DIED DUE TO ENLARGE HEARTS DONT KNOW THOE IF THIS HAPPEND TO EDDIE BUT HE WILL BE MISSED.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 15 2005, 08:57 AM~4208551
> *I thought I was the only one going for minute there too, long story.
> At last count we have 4 entries, you know how that goes. hahahaha
> We are going to get there Fri. nite and were staying at the Quality Inn.
> ...


we will be there at the quality as well


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Nov 14 2005, 04:43 AM~4201198
> *naw ey..i'm luis....the only pelon in latin pride...i'm always at the association meetings..im sure the 37 threw u off...i'm fixing up a 37 chevy
> *


you got the piercing on the eyebrow que no ??


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

damn is that how u remember people by their tattoos and piercings :biggrin:




and clean out ya pm box its full


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 15 2005, 01:06 AM~4207615
> *Thanks,   That was Ricky B, be sure to bring your camera!
> *


Tell him I said thanks...oh for sure I will bring it


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Nov 15 2005, 09:21 PM~4213615
> *damn is that how u remember people by their tattoos and piercings :biggrin:
> and clean out ya pm box its full
> *


its empty


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 15 2005, 08:08 PM~4213085
> *we will be there at the quality as well
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 15 2005, 11:10 AM~4209591
> *what happened to eddie guererro?
> *


Whats up Big Ed
This is the email i recieved from WWE acouple of days ago

It is with a heavy heart that I am writing to you all today. For those of you who do not know already the WWE family suffered a major loss yesterday with the passing of Eddie Guerrero. Eddie was only 38 years old. 

In one small way you all were a part of Eddie life and helped to contribute to his success. Every week for almost 3 years Eddie entered the arena in your lowriders. And each and every time it was a highlight of the show. I can’t understate how much Eddie loved entering in your lowriders and how much the WWE fans enjoyed them as well. They truly helped to make Eddie a star. 

So on behalf of The Guerrero Family and the WWE family, thank you. 

Please watch WWE Raw tonight on USA Network and WWE Smackdown this coming Friday Night on UPN, as both shows will be a tribute to the life and career of Eddie Guerrero. On that you show you will see Pete Salas’ lowrider used as a lasting tribute to Eddie Guerrero. Pete is a member of Los Padrinos Car club out of St. Paul, Minnesota. But Pete’s lowrider is not the only one that will be remembered. All of your lowriders will be a part of the Guerrero legacy and will be seen by millions and millions of people as we all celebrate the life of Eddie 
Guerrero.

Also, I would also like to encourage all of you who had contact with Eddie Guerrero to visit WWE.Com and post a message to The Guerrero Family. I have included a link to the message board that we have set up for that purpose. It is:

https://secure.wwe.com/forms/contact/eddie/

Also, if you have any pictures of Eddie Guerrero with you and your cars, please email or send a copy of them to me as we would like to post them on our website as part of our on going tribute to Eddie Guerrero. Please do not send original pictures as I can not promise that they will get returned.

Once again, thank you all for all the help that you have provided to us and to Eddie Guerrero in the past. It is truly appreciated.

Viva La Raza!!!

Steve Rubin
World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 15 2005, 09:08 PM~4213931
> *Whats up Big Ed
> This is the email i recieved from WWE acouple of days ago
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

so is official, 

we are going to TEXAS!!!

i heard this show was off the hook so i have to get out there..
we will be lookin for interviews for vol 4 of LOWRIDER SCENE so if you see us HOLLA!!!

anyway check out our brand new IMPALA SPECIAL EDITION....

[attachmentid=351752]

SERJ


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to say "be safe" to EVERYONE making the trip....


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 16 2005, 12:14 AM~4214755
> *so is official,
> 
> we are  going to TEXAS!!!
> ...


you coming with chino ??if so ill see you tomorow in el paso


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

just wondering for the radical dance does it need to start out?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT AIRPORT IS CLOSEST TO THE SHOW?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 16 2005, 02:27 PM~4218509
> *WHAT AIRPORT IS CLOSEST TO THE SHOW?
> *


OOOHHHHH, SOUNDS LIKE A REFUCHEE IS ABOUT TO REGROUP!!!!!!!!!

WHAT'S UP FLEETWOOD, 

WE ARE LEAVIN TH NOON OR SO. CHINO IS LEAVIN WED SO THEY'LL BE ABOUT 1 DAY AHEAD, WE ARE STAYIN AT THE SAME MO MO. SO WHEN WE GET THERE WE'LL CALL LUXURY! :biggrin: GIVE HER A HOLLA!!!

SERJ


----------



## lpcc_1937 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 15 2005, 08:57 AM~4208551
> *I thought I was the only one going for minute there too, long story.
> At last count we have 4 entries, you know how that goes. hahahaha
> We are going to get there Fri. nite and were staying at the Quality Inn.
> ...


your 1st odessa show?....man this is like my 11th....you'll love it..and next thing you know...you'll be back every year.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 16 2005, 02:27 PM~4218509
> *WHAT AIRPORT IS CLOSEST TO THE SHOW?
> *


slaymeyer field, that were FAT JOE landed last year!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 16 2005, 03:27 PM~4218509
> *WHAT AIRPORT IS CLOSEST TO THE SHOW?
> *


theres midland-odessa...i changed planes there when i went to the san antonio show


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 16 2005, 03:51 PM~4218653
> *OOOHHHHH, SOUNDS LIKE A REFUCHEE IS ABOUT TO REGROUP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT'S UP FLEETWOOD,
> ...


you guys better...we're all staying at the same hotel. so see you guys there, plans changed and ill be able to make it to odessa with faustino and mr. fleetwood on friday morning.

everyone drive safe...see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 16 2005, 09:32 PM~4220913
> *you guys better...we're all staying at the same hotel. so see you guys there, plans changed and ill be able to make it to odessa with faustino and mr. fleetwood on friday morning.
> 
> everyone drive safe...see you there.  :biggrin:
> *


WHO ?? MUUAA?? DONT BRING ME INTO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 16 2005, 09:38 PM~4220970
> *WHO ?? MUUAA?? DONT BRING ME INTO THIS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lpcc_1937_@Nov 16 2005, 05:18 PM~4219660
> *your 1st odessa show?....man this is like my 11th....you'll love it..and next thing you know...you'll be back every year.
> *



This year was my first Vegas show and thats how I feel about that show. Im sure this one is going t be just as good.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 16 2005, 10:14 PM~4221314
> *This year was my first Vegas show and thats how I feel about that show. Im sure this one is going t be just as good.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 16 2005, 10:14 PM~4221314
> *This year was my first Vegas show and thats how I feel about that show. Im sure this one is going t be just as good.
> *


we'll have some fun..


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

counting the hours !!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 16 2005, 10:35 PM~4221518
> *dont be mad big sis take one for the team
> *


 :uh:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Luxury I need to take some pix of my car there. I take crappy indoor pics.

PS Im still waiting on those bikini pics of the ALB show. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 16 2005, 10:38 PM~4221545
> *Hey Luxury I need to take some pix of my car there.  I take crappy indoor pics.
> 
> PS  Im still waiting on those bikini pics of the ALB show.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll hook you up dont worry...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 16 2005, 09:32 PM~4220913
> *you guys better...we're all staying at the same hotel. so see you guys there, plans changed and ill be able to make it to odessa with faustino and mr. fleetwood on friday morning.
> 
> everyone drive safe...see you there.  :biggrin:
> *


well nevermind...see everyone friday night


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
Thanks


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 16 2005, 10:42 PM~4221592
> *:thumbsup:
> Thanks
> *


De Nada..drive safe


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

SORRY LARISSA ....I OWE YOU ONE !!!


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

So whats there to do after setting up any,clubs,bars any thing like that


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 16 2005, 05:37 PM~4219770
> *slaymeyer field, that were FAT JOE landed last year!!
> *


was up Big Ed! are comming over Friday for the ribbon cutting? see u there
Thats a privite airfield, unless u got a privite jet, its about 5 min away from da show , Midland -Odessa international is 15 min away


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:biggrin: I'LL BE THERE AND READY TO PARTY AFTER I GET MY CAR IN SATURDAY MORNING


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be there visiting family and catching up on stuff


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Leave tomorrow. See you guys there.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Nov 17 2005, 02:48 AM~4222756
> *:biggrin: I'LL BE THERE AND READY TO PARTY AFTER I GET MY CAR IN SATURDAY MORNING
> *


wow nice ranfla !! this time tommorow i'll be checking in and getting crunk !!
915-799-8438 hit me if you guys wanna know where the partys at saturday !!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick, My wife, granddaughter (1) and myself plan on being there on Friday.
Please provide me with directions to the shop. 
Thanks John - Homie Stlyn 69 Impala


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

wat time does the car show start at


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nick, you throw an awesome show...best wishes for this weekend. I wish I could go, but I have to work...get some pics on here so I can check it out. I wish I could be there...


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

PHAYLANX WILL BE THERE SATURDAY FOR SET UP. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE. LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW NICK, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Nov 17 2005, 11:39 AM~4224328
> *PHAYLANX  WILL BE THERE SATURDAY FOR SET UP. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE. LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW NICK, GOOD LUCK.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 17 2005, 09:16 AM~4223452
> *wow nice ranfla !!  this time tommorow i'll be checking in and getting crunk !!
> 915-799-8438 hit me if you guys wanna know where the partys at saturday !!
> *


THANKS BRO....ORALE SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE IM SURE YOU'LL BE HEARING FROM ME ON SAT


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

CHINO of C&L (ORGULLO MEXICANO) will have these videos available so hit him up.. 10 bucks


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=353683]


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Nov 17 2005, 01:27 PM~4225052
> *THANKS BRO....ORALE SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE IM SURE YOU'LL BE HEARING FROM ME ON SAT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 17 2005, 12:15 AM~4222594
> *was up Big Ed! are comming over Friday for the ribbon cutting? see u there
> Thats a privite airfield, unless u got a privite jet, its about 5 min away from da show , Midland -Odessa international is 15 min away
> 
> *


yea i'll be there!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2005, 10:08 AM~4223719
> *Nick, you throw an awesome show...best wishes for this weekend.  I wish I could go, but I have to work...get some pics on here so I can check it out.  I wish I could be there...
> *


I'll have the pictures covered dont worry...and good ones too


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 17 2005, 03:58 PM~4226579
> *yea i'll be there!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Leaving at 1:00pm see you around 2:30
I,m gonna floor it


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Hit me up Friday Mr. Fleetwood
para ver que onda :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm leaving now to Odessa.. Staying at the MCM Grande Hotel..


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

GOT ? WHOS FROM ODESSA NEED INFO ON CLUB JAGUAR


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

go to grams way better


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 17 2005, 07:40 PM~4227833
> *Hit me up Friday Mr. Fleetwood
> para ver que onda :wave:
> *


 i called no answer :dunno: :dunno: call me on my cell ill be there with uce you know what i look like carnal


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justforlooks_@Nov 17 2005, 11:31 PM~4229760
> *go to grams way better
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT.. ALSO HAVE ONE OF THOSE HERE IN SAN ANTO


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 18 2005, 12:46 AM~4229819
> *BEEN THERE DONE THAT..  ALSO HAVE ONE OF THOSE HERE IN SAN ANTO
> *


YOUR FROM SAN ANTO????


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

JUST A FEW MORE HOURS TILL WE ROLL OUT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GET READY TO ROLL OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

we will be leaving tomorrow!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm leaving in about an hr...see everyone there, drive safe


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

2 hours and counting...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 18 2005, 01:35 PM~4232563
> *2 hours and counting...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears:

Ya'll have fun for me, I'll see ya'll next year...

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Hey Nick just wondering for radical dance does it need to start out?


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

koo


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 18 2005, 12:50 PM~4232676
> *:tears:  :tears: :tears:
> 
> Ya'll have fun for me, I'll see ya'll next year...
> ...


ME TOO BUD


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

SUP MANDO


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

WHAT TIME Da party Start Ed


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 19 2005, 12:23 AM~4237355
> *WHAT TIME Da party Start Ed
> *


bout 7:00


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ORALE NEED TO BRING ANYTHING ITS MY FIRST TIME PARTYIN LoL!!


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey everyone: 

Just a quick heads-up. The pictures from the press conference today are on my website---> http://momentos.photoreflect.com <--- 

Also, the pics from the car show Sunday should be online by Monday evening. 

Have fun at the show...Peace!

RAVEN


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 19 2005, 01:21 AM~4237350
> *SUP MANDO
> *


sup joe im leaving at around 7 or 8 and it looks like i will be on i10 for about an hour and a half maybe i'll catch you out there orale see you guys manana


----------



## mabris (Apr 5, 2005)

yo so whats up wit HILO FOOOOLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :0


----------



## mabris (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 18 2005, 01:12 PM~4231935
> *GET READY TO ROLL OUT  :thumbsup:
> *


SO WHATS UP WIT hilo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

caddyman 93 at big eds shop waiting for everybody where the fuck is everybody at? YA'LL QUIT PLAYING - HURRY UP! NOW! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

THIS IS MR FLEETWOOD USING BIG EDS NAME CARNALES , THE PARTY IS GOING DOWN HIT UP BIG EDS SHOP !!!! THEY ALWAYS SHOW US HOSPITALITY TO THE FULLSET HIT US UP !!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 20 2005, 12:33 AM~4241811
> *THIS IS MR FLEETWOOD USING BIG EDS NAME CARNALES , THE PARTY IS GOING DOWN HIT UP BIG EDS SHOP !!!! THEY ALWAYS SHOW US HOSPITALITY TO THE FULLSET HIT US UP !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 20 2005, 12:35 AM~4241816
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


530 am everybody left da party w/ a big heart and smile/ cali, el paso, kanasas, rowell NM , SAN ANGELO HAPPY TO HAVE ALL THIS PPL IN DA FOTO HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice meeting and talking to everyone out there in Odessa. Finally got to meet alot of people I regularly deal with here on LIL also. 

Cant wait til next year!!


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

yo where them hopp pics at?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Nov 21 2005, 08:52 PM~4251585
> *yo where them hopp pics at?
> *



Ill post some tomorrow...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick on behalf of the ULA, Thanks plaque and the hospitality. Thanks for putting a GREAT show. We had a great time in Odessa, but what new Nick. You always put on a great show. Keep it going homie. John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

Any brown impression cars @ show?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 21 2005, 08:15 PM~4252257
> * Nick on behalf of the ULA, Thanks plaque and the hospitality. Thanks for putting a GREAT show. We had a great time in Odessa, but what new Nick. You always put on a great show. Keep it going homie. John Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


Thanks for coming out with your support , you make all make the show great!


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great show, had a great time. Thanks
Zeke
Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I want to the personally thank Nick, Texas Tours, and the guys from Taste of Latin for throwing a great show and showing us such love. Thanks to Texas Tours for letting me steal their models..LOL I was honored to shoot the show for street low and cant wait to see how all the pictures turned out...We will all for sure be there next year..even stronger. you know!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2005, 10:03 PM~4252664
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Give me a call Ryan...my phone messed up and I lost your #


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 21 2005, 09:22 PM~4252306
> *Thanks for coming out with your support , you make all make the show great!
> *


NICKS ALWAYS THROWS A GOOD SHOW SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT TRANSPORT SERVICE DITCHED US AT THE LAST MIN A NOSHOW


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Nov 21 2005, 08:48 PM~4252528
> *Great show, had a great time. Thanks
> Zeke
> Viejitos Oklahoma
> *


Thank you, hope you enjoyed it, hope you return to the 2 day 2006 car show celebrating our 35th annversary and hope the VIEJITOS C.C. continue to support the show in big numbers
Thanks Karnal!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 21 2005, 09:01 PM~4252644
> *I want to the personally thank Nick, Texas Tours, and the guys from Taste of Latin for throwing a great show and showing us such love. Thanks to Texas Tours for letting me steal their models..LOL I was honored to shoot the show for street low and cant wait to see how all the pictures turned out...We will all for sure be there next year..even stronger. you know!
> *


Glad you enjoyed the show, can't wait to see the pic's in da magazine, thanks for the support!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 21 2005, 09:01 PM~4252644
> *I want to the personally thank Nick, Texas Tours, and the guys from Taste of Latin for throwing a great show and showing us such love. Thanks to Texas Tours for letting me steal their models..LOL I was honored to shoot the show for street low and cant wait to see how all the pictures turned out...We will all for sure be there next year..even stronger. you know!
> *


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 21 2005, 10:20 PM~4253258
> *NICKS ALWAYS THROWS A GOOD SHOW SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT TRANSPORT SERVICE DITCHED US AT THE LAST MIN A NOSHOW
> *


Was up Bro, it's all good, 2006 2 day show- 2 day hop on the way, double the money, missed the king, see you soon
Nick


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HEY MR NICK I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO SAY HELLO IN PERSON THIS YEAR BUT AS THE LIKE THE OTHER SHOWS I HAVE ATTENDED IT GET BETTER EVERY YEAR AND A 2 DAY SHOW FOR 2006 SOUNDS EVEN BETTER CARNAL MIS RESPETOS PARA USTED YOU THE MAN MR NICK ..


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 21 2005, 10:42 PM~4253368
> *HEY  MR NICK  I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO SAY HELLO IN PERSON THIS YEAR  BUT AS THE LIKE  THE OTHER  SHOWS I HAVE ATTENDED  IT GET BETTER EVERY YEAR  AND A 2 DAY SHOW FOR 2006 SOUNDS EVEN BETTER CARNAL  MIS RESPETOS  PARA USTED  YOU  THE MAN  MR NICK ..
> *


Thanks Karnal, hope to meet you next time


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

On behalf of ther Taste of Latin C.C. AKA Texas Tours Entertainment Staff
we wish to thank every one that supported the 34TH Annual Tejano Super Car Show, our people we more than happy to host some of the most prestigious car clubs and people in our the lowrider communtity. Thanks to the U.L.A. E.L.P.A. 
and so many other countless car clubs that attended this year, It was a pleasure meeting John "Homie" spokes person for the U.L.A., Jey Brataan CEO of UCE car club and it was great seeing Chino and Faustino (3-k) again, the list goes on and on .

Thank you every one "God Bless You All"

Odessa,Texas


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Hey Nick u gonna post up any pics?


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 21 2005, 10:01 PM~4252644
> *I want to the personally thank Nick, Texas Tours, and the guys from Taste of Latin for throwing a great show and showing us such love. Thanks to Texas Tours for letting me steal their models..LOL I was honored to shoot the show for street low and cant wait to see how all the pictures turned out...We will all for sure be there next year..even stronger. you know!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

i will post up some pics later tonight... i got a few of the hop


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:

PINCHE COMPUTER ACTIN LOKO


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

had a blast all ready looking towards next yr :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 21 2005, 09:01 PM~4252644
> *I want to the personally thank Nick, Texas Tours, and the guys from Taste of Latin for throwing a great show and showing us such love. Thanks to Texas Tours for letting me steal their models..LOL I was honored to shoot the show for street low and cant wait to see how all the pictures turned out...We will all for sure be there next year..even stronger. you know!
> *



i second that. 

thanx for the hospitality and for lettin us shoot for LOWRIDER SCENE AND LUXURY for helpin us out with the shoots for streetlow. they are off the hook.. TULECO will be proud of you. as soon as i can donwload them and minimize them they will be up.. 


serj


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

the show was great looking foward to next years show for the 35th year. Man this was my first time to go and it was off the hook. I took four cameras and had to buy one at the show and still finished that one. GREAT SHOW NICK. AND WHATS UP TO LIL MANNY to be the first to be inducted to car show hall of fame. congrat lil man. hope to have my car there next year.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

weres all the pics


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

TEAM DETAILERS - LOCOGOAT


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

HILOW


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

GIZMO


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

MONKEY MAN


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

BAEZA BROS


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

A FEW HOPPERS


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

R&R HYDRAULICS - ODESSA


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

HILOW - EL PASO


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

MARCO - EL PASO


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

I have alot more, will post them up later


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Nov 22 2005, 06:46 PM~4258872
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Nov 22 2005, 07:46 PM~4258872
> *:cheesy:
> *


THAT IS 1 SWEET RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 22 2005, 12:05 AM~4253445
> *On behalf of ther Taste of Latin C.C. AKA Texas Tours Entertainment Staff
> we wish to thank every one that supported the 34TH Annual Tejano Super Car Show, our people we more than happy to host some of the most prestigious car clubs and people in our the lowrider communtity. Thanks to the U.L.A.  E.L.P.A.
> and so many other countless car clubs that attended this year, It was a pleasure meeting John "Homie" spokes person for the U.L.A., Jey Brataan CEO of UCE car club and it was great seeing Chino and Faustino (3-k) again, the list goes on and on .
> ...



We had a great time at your carshow. Very good turn out and thank you guys for the shout outs. Cant wait till next year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

by any chance did any one get pics of the dance competition?


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

looked like a good show hopefully i can make it next yr


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Nov 22 2005, 10:36 PM~4260430
> *looked like a good show hopefully i can make it next yr
> *


ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

SUP MANDO


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Nov 22 2005, 08:43 PM~4259627
> *by any chance did any one get pics of the dance competition?
> *



NO DANCE BUT I GOT SOME OF THE HOP...

[attachmentid=360617]
[attachmentid=360618]
[attachmentid=360620]
[attachmentid=360621]
[attachmentid=360622]
[attachmentid=360631]


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Nov 22 2005, 11:58 PM~4260569
> *SUP MANDO
> *


QUE ONDA JOE JUST HERE WITH THIS SORRY ASS DIAL UP TRYING TO SEE ALL THE PICS :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=360641]
[attachmentid=360642]
[attachmentid=360643]
[attachmentid=360644]
[attachmentid=360645]
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

SERJ


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 22 2005, 03:51 PM~4257657
> *i second that.
> 
> thanx for the hospitality and for lettin us shoot for LOWRIDER SCENE AND LUXURY for helpin us out with the shoots for streetlow.  they are off the hook..  TULECO will be proud of you. as soon as i can donwload them and minimize them they will be up..
> ...


 Please call us so we can get youe video in our store and thanks for covering the show


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Nov 22 2005, 04:30 PM~4257929
> *the show was great looking foward to next years show for the 35th year. Man this was my first time to go and it was off the hook. I took four cameras and had to buy one at the show and still finished that one. GREAT SHOW NICK. AND WHATS UP TO LIL MANNY to be the first to be inducted to car show hall of fame. congrat lil man. hope to have my car there next year.
> *


If you can set up a Bone Marrow drive for lil Manny please let me know
Nick


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

I'LL PUT SOME MORE UP LATER


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:0 3 kt uce ep


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy: chino :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 22 2005, 05:00 PM~4258139
> *TEAM DETAILERS - LOCOGOAT
> *


more like loco joke.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Anybody got the #'s on the hop???


----------



## adhlowrider (Aug 1, 2005)

good show nick hopefully next year the rest of our cars will be ready.


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

YES, NICK GREAT SHOW. HAD A GOOD TIME. TRIED TO HOLLAR AT EVERYONE,BUT MIISED A FEW PEEPS. WUZ JOE, DANNY,AND ALL OF THE IMPERIALS OF EL PASO. WUZ UP TO ZEKE ,MAX, AND THE VIEJITOS OF O.K.C.THE BOYS OF SAN ANGELO,HOUSTON,MIDLAND,HOBBS,CHINO FROM C&L ,AND EVERYONE ELSE. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

GOOD PICS OF THE SHOW.WUZ UP CHINO. HOPE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE.


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

WHATS UP BUD? REMEMBER ME - HIGHTIMES -


LOCO - JOKE 

THAT AINT NO LIE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn....i just got home last night...i just barely missed the show!!! oh well...next year, it looked like a good show though...


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 22 2005, 04:51 PM~4257657
> *i second that.
> 
> thanx for the hospitality and for lettin us shoot for LOWRIDER SCENE AND LUXURY for helpin us out with the shoots for streetlow.  they are off the hook..  TULECO will be proud of you. as soon as i can donwload them and minimize them they will be up..
> ...


I was more than happy to do it Serj...Thank you for the opportunity to do what I love. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 23 2005, 03:55 PM~4264864
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey mijo really sorry that I wasnt able to meet you, the car looked really good and dont worry i got some good pictures of it. Maybe next time


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 23 2005, 05:11 PM~4265838
> *Hey mijo really sorry that I wasnt able to meet you, the car looked really good and dont worry i got some good pictures of it. Maybe next time
> *


its all good luxury next yr i will show not 1 but 2 rides hey yall showed strong beautifull line up :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 23 2005, 07:34 PM~4266408
> *its all good luxury next yr i will show not 1 but 2 rides hey yall showed strong beautifull line up  :biggrin:
> *


thanks...next year should be even better.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 23 2005, 07:37 PM~4266885
> *thanks...next year should be even better.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking foward to it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

NEXT YEAR UCE WILL BE STRONGER !! AND AS FAR AS THE HOP EL PASO SHUT IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS !! I HAD A GREAT TIME I SAW NEW AND OLD FACES SORRY FOR ANY ONE I MISSED WAS PRETTY BUSY SORRY !! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 23 2005, 10:01 PM~4267831
> *NEXT YEAR UCE WILL BE STRONGER !! AND AS FAR AS THE HOP EL PASO SHUT IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS !! I HAD A GREAT TIME I SAW NEW AND OLD FACES SORRY FOR ANY ONE I MISSED WAS PRETTY BUSY SORRY !! :biggrin:
> *


hey who did u leave with because i did not see at the taco stand w/ all UCE family!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 24 2005, 12:19 AM~4268218
> *hey who did u leave with because i did not see at the taco stand w/ all UCE family!!!!
> *


he left early...what a PUNK!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 24 2005, 12:19 AM~4268218
> *hey who did u leave with because i did not see at the taco stand w/ all UCE family!!!!
> *


when ?? i left early sunday cuz of work though .....


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 24 2005, 07:49 PM~4271613
> *he left early...what a PUNK!
> *


yeah yeah miss cant let things go !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 23 2005, 03:42 PM~4264280
> *WHATS UP BUD? REMEMBER ME - HIGHTIMES -
> LOCO - JOKE
> 
> ...


What's up primo??? How come u don't use your "HIGHTIMES" name anymore? How u been? U still a bailiff??? How'd Adam do in the hop?


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

Whats up bud..., nah i couldnt remember my password... and when i told these guys to email me another one, they sent it to my old email address... Adam got 2nd at the show..he hit 60 before the rear selinoids - burned and when he hit the rear swicth to early the rear trailing arms came out ... he planned on flipping it again.. but thats how it goes sometimes you just never know, 

send me a message sometime homie - 

laterz


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXASRIDA_@Nov 25 2005, 11:26 AM~4273901
> *Whats up bud..., nah i couldnt remember my password... and when i told these guys to email me another one, they sent it to my old email address... Adam got 2nd at the show..he hit 60 before the rear selinoids - burned and when he hit the rear swicth to early the rear trailing arms came out ... he planned on flipping it again.. but thats how it goes sometimes you just never know,
> 
> send me a message sometime homie -
> ...


tell him to sell me the roof !!ill go pick it up !!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 25 2005, 03:15 PM~4275249
> *tell him to sell me the roof !!ill go pick it up !!
> *


good seeing you again 
see you next year say whats up to all of UCE
4 me. :thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Nov 23 2005, 06:55 AM~4261635
> *:cheesy: chino :biggrin:
> *


nice pictures thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

hey nick how could i set up a bone marrow drive i really want to help lil manny let me know what i can do


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

DID ANYBODY FROM AZ REPRESENT AT THE SHOW?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Dec 1 2005, 05:47 PM~4316937
> *hey nick how could i set up a bone marrow drive i really want to help lil manny let me know what i can do
> *


Glad u can help,i will follow up with contact info , call me at the office
432 337 2189 ask for Ricky or me,man sure appreciate the effort
God Bless
Nick


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

photos!


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

any pics of locogoat?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Dec 18 2005, 01:03 PM~4430353
> *any pics of locogoat?
> *


Man i gots lots of pic's, about 800 total,some are of loco goat ,i am looking for a new web master so i can put them up! on my web site :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=392333]


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

SEASONS GREETINGS!!!
LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR SHOW!!!!


----------



## RavenFotoz (Dec 3, 2004)

Tejano Super Car Show 2006 DVD's now available. Anyone interested? If so, message me. You will get a bonus photos shoot video at the end.

Peace,
Raven
[email protected]
http://raven.photoreflect.com
(432) 352-1315


----------

